# Samsung Galaxy Note 5.3" - impractical and silly. But I want one!



## editor (Sep 1, 2011)

Now this is a tablet I can get excited about.







5.3" Super AMOLED screen supporting a 1280 x 800 resolution with a pixel density of 285ppi, 1.4GHz processor backed by 1GB of RAM with 16GB or 32GB of built-in storage, 8MP camera and - YES! - a stylus!

http://www.wirefresh.com/samsung-ga...stylus-support-and-sumptuous-screen-revealed/


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2011)

Here's the vid.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 1, 2011)

Too big for a phone, too small for a tablet, IMO.


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Too big for a phone, too small for a tablet, IMO.


For you perhaps, but I'm still looking for a small pocketable device that I can draw on. With a stylus.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 1, 2011)

Looks like you've found it then!


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Looks like you've found it then!


Well, maybe. The HTC Flyer came close but the pen only worked in a few apps - and the fact that you couldn't stow the pen away into the case was plain daft.

If - and it's a big if - you can actually draw on this screen smoothly and the pen works across multiple apps then I might be interested. And if I had the money to spare, natch.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 1, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Too big for a phone, too small for a tablet, IMO.


This.

Didn't Dell do (then ditch) something similar, albeit without a stylus?


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2011)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Didn't Dell do (then ditch) something similar, albeit without a stylus?


It was the Streak,.The specs didn't even come close and there was no stylus support. The point is that not every tablet has try and fit everyone's needs and this is just one of a range of tablets that Samsung is bringing out.

I'd feel like an utter cock sitting in a cafe with a 10" tablet, so I'm far more interested in smaller devices and if they can be used as a decent sketching device, then I may be sold.


----------



## Sunray (Sep 1, 2011)

I want a monitor with that pixel density.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 1, 2011)

Sunray said:


> I want a monitor with that pixel density.


Me too. Although with the rumoured difficulties that Apple's suppliers are having getting good yields on a 9.7" high DPI screen for ipad 3/4, I wouldn't get your hopes up.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 1, 2011)

Sunray said:


> I want a monitor with that pixel density.


----------



## pianissimo (Sep 1, 2011)

It is pretty impressive.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 1, 2011)

Sunray said:


> I want a monitor with that pixel density.



Yep.

First time I've seen pixel density mentioned in anyway. But, that is an almighty density. You could walk into a 22" monitor like that. It would be so convincing.


----------



## kmarxs&sparks (Sep 1, 2011)

That is one sexy bit of kit.
Come to think of it, I wouldn't say no to a shag with that technical bird in the second video.


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2011)

kmarxs&sparks said:


> Come to think of it, I wouldn't say no to a shag with that technical bird in the second video.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 1, 2011)

This looks a very interesting product. I too like the idea of the S Pen especially as it fits inside the case. I would want to somehow disguise the phone by concealing it in a standard reporter's notebook with spiral binding to put off muggers*. The price must come somewhere near £1000 given that ordinary smartphones cost in the region of £400.

I have only had my smartphone less than a year and yet I use its computer features a lot of the time with all sorts of apps. The sensors on such a piece of kit are what make it so useful when travelling or just moving about locally. Pocketable computers of all types are going to be more important than laptops in the future.

*until the phone rings


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 2, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Too big for a phone, too small for a tablet, IMO.



Yep fails on both counts. Pointless device...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 2, 2011)

Can it make calls? Wasn't that long ago people were saying things with a screen size bigger then 4" was huge. Now they are very standard.


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yep fails on both counts. Pointless device...


For you perhaps, but try to look outside your own preferences before dismissing something as "pointless."


----------



## purves grundy (Sep 2, 2011)

Amazing to look at things like this from Burma, where there's no international satellite links, no superfast wi-fi avaliable everywhere, where getting a SIM card costs between $500 - $1500. Saw people playing with things like this when I was in neighbouring countries the other week and I was truly gobsmacked.


----------



## kmarxs&sparks (Sep 2, 2011)

editor said:


>



Come on mate. I could just imagine her explaining the technical details of that lovely new toy while I'm playing with her breasts.
I wonder when they'll be available (The samsung; not her tits) and how much they'll cost.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 25, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yep fails on both counts. Pointless device...



Having used the same form factor for nearly a year, I wouldn't swap it for the world. I'm over the moon that Samsung making something that I can move from the Dell Streak to.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 25, 2011)

It's out on 1st Nov btw. If it's available on a £35 tariff, I'm there. If not, I can wait. 

£575 with vat, sim-free.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 25, 2011)

But can it make calls? I'd carry a phone that size happily for a screen that big.


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2011)

Yes it can make calls.
http://www.samsung.com/global/microsite/galaxynote/note/index.html?type=find


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 25, 2011)

Dam having another 11 months on my contract!


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2011)

Specs and a new video here:
http://www.wirefresh.com/samsung-galaxy-note-shows-off-its-sketching-prowess-in-a-slick-tv-advert/

More: http://www.wirefresh.com/samsung-galaxy-note-gets-nov-17th-uk-release-video-and-specs-here/

I like. Very much.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 25, 2011)

Looks like over engineered, resource wasting pointless invention...

Why this table and all other tablets will fail and die in utero...  If you're charging nearly the same as an iPad I'm going to buy ... an iPad... not something which is like an iPad, a similar price to an iPad, which isn't an iPad...

Now the kindel fire, at the US prices now that's an iPad killer in terms of the functionality and price point...

It's 99% of the functionality of an iPad for around 1/3 the price...

Well done amazon, you apparently are the only ones to have worked out the simple equation above... Similar prices as iPad = loose, Similar functionality as iPad = Win...

And really the difference between android and iOS is the difference between linux and windows around 10 years ago...

There are some terrible and I mean really terrible interface decisions on Andriod which make limited sense to even the most technically experienced user let alone those of a less techie persuasion...

As for Windows Mango 7.5... nice try M$ but no cigar?


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> Looks like over engineered, resource wasting pointless invention...
> 
> Why this table and all other tablets will fail and die in utero... If you're charging nearly the same as an iPad I'm going to buy ... an iPad... not something which is like an iPad, a similar price to an iPad, which isn't an iPad...


I don't want a big bulky iPad. I want something pocketable that I can draw with as well as browse, make notes, play videos, music etc.

PS Android tablets have just taken a third of the iPad market.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Oct 25, 2011)

editor said:


> I'd feel like an utter cock sitting in a cafe with a 10" tablet.


I hear you.  I have my 10'' tablet, it looks identical to an ipad when it's in it's case.  I hate the way when you use it in public everyone starts talking about you and your gadget like you're not there, kind of implying what a cock you are for forking out squillions to buy it. I don't use it on the tube, don't particularly like using it in a cafe either.  The perils of the early (ish) adopter.
But I like the giant phone on this thread oh yes.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 25, 2011)

editor said:


> I don't want a big bulky iPad. I want something pocketable that I can draw with as well as browse, make notes, play videos, music etc.



but you'd have a slightly less bulky less well functioning item, doesn't sound to me like it's the bulk which is the hurdle you need to get over...

cumbersome awkward machine no thanks I'll have an equally  cumbersome awkward machine to fullfill the same purpose but do it in a more cumbersome and awkward manner...



editor said:


> PS Android tablets have just taken a third of the iPad market.



since when did numbers matter at all... when my old man get's an andriod tablet then I'll believe they've hit mainstream till then... nah....

and the old man disparages at his android phone after despairing at his blackberry before that he's quite at home with the iphone tho...

and he's as Luddite a man as you'll get makes you're steam train fetish look positively modern....


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> but you'd have a slightly less bulky less well functioning item, doesn't sound to me like it's the bulk which is the hurdle you need to get over...
> 
> cumbersome awkward machine no thanks I'll have an equally cumbersome awkward machine to fullfill the same purpose but do it in a more cumbersome and awkward manner...


The Note will certainly be a whole load less cumbersome than the iPad for some tasks on account of the fact it's half the size. As for "less well functioning" that very much depends on what you want to do with it. I've got an Android tablet downstairs and it's every bit as good as an iPad for my needs - in fact, it's better because it can display Flash web content.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 25, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> Looks like over engineered, resource wasting pointless invention...
> 
> Why this table and all other tablets will fail and die in utero...  If you're charging nearly the same as an iPad I'm going to buy ... an iPad... not something which is like an iPad, a similar price to an iPad, which isn't an iPad...
> 
> ...



I agree, but we're talking about a phone here. Not a tablet, despite its size. I've been using a 5" phone for the last year and it's undeniably a phone. A big phone that garners funny looks when I speak on it, but I don't make many calls and I've got a thick skin.

As an all round device, this form factor suits my usage perfectly - pocketable email, internet, Kindle app, mp3 player, video player, pocket games console AND I can use it to call the Mrs on the way home. Perfect


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 25, 2011)

editor said:


> The Note will certainly be a whole load less cumbersome than the iPad for some tasks on account of the fact it's half the size. As for "less well functioning" that very much depends on what you want to do with it. I've got an Android tablet downstairs and it's every bit as good as an iPad for my needs - in fact, it's better because it can display Flash web content.


flash content... that dinosaur of the last century... woot... even adobe are beginning to remove support for it having now created a html5 version of it for the next gen...

As for being an Andriod man... this is precisely my point... you, like most here, are a tech spod... someone who likes their tech their gadgets their fondleslabs and mechanics...

people on the other hand you know them you've seen them, been no doubt both alienated and disfranchised by them they aren't tech spods... they as an amorphous mass don't like complicated things which don't do things they don't understand or can't easily repeat. most home users of smart phones use less than 10% of the power of their smart phone ever in it's life...  to them the choice is brand leader something which looks a bit like the brand leader but is clearly not as good... (honey comb not available on all tablets not that great either previous versions of droid are fucking useless on touch... less than useless) Ice cream sandwich which isn't open source or likely to be despite recent claims it will be once it's on gadgets, still isn't great as a release...  there are some simple things you cannot do in it, which aren't intuitive as the labeling and naming convention is bloody awful...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 25, 2011)

Your not necessarily wrong, garf, but this is a very old argument to be bringing to the table. Loads more stupid home users are happily on Android these days.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 25, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> I agree, but we're talking about a phone here. Not a tablet, despite its size. I've been using a 5" phone for the last year and it's undeniably a phone. A big phone that garners funny looks when I speak on it, but I don't make many calls and I've got a thick skin.
> 
> As an all round device, this form factor suits my usage perfectly - pocketable email, internet, Kindle app, mp3 player, video player, pocket games console AND I can use it to call the Mrs on the way home. Perfect


sure but it's no better than any other smart phone in that regard except it's bigger...

which as a phone is actually worse...

I want someone in the droid modders world to rip off the amazon version of driod and make that work on a slab then we'd see a better ui and version than sandwich is... now that would almost certainly be the version of droid I'd go for....


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 25, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> sure but it's no better than any other smart phone in that regard except it's bigger...
> 
> which as a phone is actually worse...
> 
> I want someone in the droid modders world to rip off the amazon version of driod and make that work on a slab then we'd see a better ui and version than sandwich is... now that would almost certainly be the version of droid I'd go for....



Yeah, but being bigger is a massive advantage for me as I spent 98% of my time using it in tablet form (email, internet, kindle, games, etc) and only 2% using it phone form. ('Hello love, on my way home, you need anything from the shop?') Until the Note there was no better suited device to my needs than my Dell Streak. It's heavier in the pocket, but not noticeably so. As a percentage of my body weight it's still tiny.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 25, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Your not necessarily wrong, garf, but this is a very old argument to be bringing to the table. Loads more stupid home users are happily on Android these days.


it's not an old argument it's the only argument.

Either tech is functional and can be used by all who pick it up intuitively, same for sites or any technological item...

Or it's cumbersome and awkward and they muddle through hating it every step of the way because there's no alternative...

or UI management and usability is the core of the system and this means everyone gets it and wants to use it because it's easier...

tech is a tool, to do other things not a means to and end within itself...

as any of the general populace if they've prefer their droid or iOS device if money was no object... other than the dredy tech spods of the world who have a bloody minded streak a mile wide, mentioning no names  , then most would chose the iOS device cos they can use it instinctively...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 25, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Yeah, but being bigger is a massive advantage for me as I spent 98% of my time using it in tablet form (email, internet, kindle, games, etc) and only 2% using it phone form. ('Hello love, on my way home, you need anything from the shop?') Until the Note there was no better suited device to my needs than my Dell Streak. It's heavier in the pocket, but not noticeably so. As a percentage of my body weight it's still tiny.


tbf I never found anythign as good as the HTC universal as a mini hybrid work station come phone...

(the old nokia 9955 or whatever it was the thing the size of a toblerone which flipped out, was pretty good for it's age...)


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 25, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Yeah, but being bigger is a massive advantage for me as I spent 98% of my time using it in tablet form (email, internet, kindle, games, etc) and only 2% using it phone form. ('Hello love, on my way home, you need anything from the shop?') Until the Note there was no better suited device to my needs than my Dell Streak. It's heavier in the pocket, but not noticeably so. As a percentage of my body weight it's still tiny.



Totally agree with all of that. Hardly spend any time talking on the phone. 98% of my time is tablet stuff. If I'm able to fit this in my pocket, then it is all I need and it'll be much more handy than whipping out a laptop to do web stuff, yet a lot more pleasant on the eyes than my current smartphone which is frankly too small to do anything other than check emails. All it needs is to be a little bigger and I'd happily read more web pages/books/videos etc. I think its a beaut.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Oct 25, 2011)

I really really want this giant phone.  That is all.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 25, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> it's not an old argument it's the only argument.
> 
> Either tech is functional and can be used by all who pick it up intuitively, same for sites or any technological item...
> 
> ...



I think this was a fair perspective a year ago. But since 2.2 came out Android has been perfectly usable for most people, with no tangible difference in user experience. I know a fair few people who've moved onto Android after their 3GS contract ran out and they're all perfectly happy with it.


----------



## DrRingDing (Oct 25, 2011)

pinkmonkey said:


> I really really want this giant phone. That is all.



Want but cannot have.

Just look at the price.....

http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=sa....,cf.osb&fp=3fd96b051c3fe967&biw=1016&bih=586


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 25, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> I think this was a fair perspective a year ago. But since 2.2 came out Android has been perfectly usable for most people, with no tangible difference in user experience. I know a fair few people who've moved onto Android after their 3GS contract ran out and they're all perfectly happy with it.


2.2 is still a dogs dinner... honeycomb (3.0)  was the first one designed for tablets which might just work properly (if you've not yet find a way to get it on to the phablet and you'll see... but it's still dog awful... really...


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> it's not an old argument it's the only argument.
> 
> Either tech is functional and can be used by all who pick it up intuitively, same for sites or any technological item...


There is no such thing as the perfect one size fits all phone. That's one of the reasons why Android is now massively out selling iPhones: people have different needs, different requirements and different budgets. Just because you can't understand why the Galaxy Note is an appealing device, that doesn't mean others won't find it ideal for their needs.

Given the choice, I'd take it over an iPad or any other large tablet.


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2011)

DrRingDing said:


> Want but cannot have.
> 
> Just look at the price.....


Clove always quote high premium prices on unreleased products, but I would expect it to come right down from their current price when it's made widely available.


----------



## magneze (Oct 25, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> it's not an old argument it's the only argument.
> 
> Either tech is functional and can be used by all who pick it up intuitively, same for sites or any technological item...
> 
> ...


I imagine that most would say "what are you talking about?" tbh.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 25, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> 2.2 is still a dogs dinner... honeycomb (3.0)  was the first one designed for tablets which might just work properly (if you've not yet find a way to get it on to the phablet and you'll see... but it's still dog awful... really...



2.2 is fine, really - I use it on my phablet. BTW I'm speaking about phones here.

Tablets, not sure. Never used an Android tablet.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 25, 2011)

Nope still not interested, when a screen gets too big it's tablet territory for me...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 25, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Nope still not interested, when a screen gets too big it's tablet territory for me...



I'd like to see you pocket an iPad


----------



## pinkmonkey (Oct 25, 2011)

They've got to offer it on some kind of contract though, otherwise it will end up being the desirable yet unaffordable giant phone.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Oct 25, 2011)

plus would it really be practical for me, living in the 'Nam like I do?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 25, 2011)

It's gonna be on O2.

Kids will be more likely to laugh at you than mug you, if calling people from the street, I'd have thought.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 25, 2011)

I don't think its that silly in size at all. In fact, it's roughly about the size of my hand so I can't imagine people would even notice you in the street if you had most of your hand covering it to your ear.

Comparison shot against the Nexus S:


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 25, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> I don't think its that silly in size at all. In fact, it's roughly about the size of my hand so I can't imagine people would even notice you in the street if you had most of your hand covering it to your ear.



I do get a lot of questions from people, complete strangers, on what phone I'm using. And lots of looks. But to be fair this is usually when I'm using it in a tablet way rather than a phone. I do cover it with my hand when I hold it, plus I'm big and tall, so it doesn't look that stupid.


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 26, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> I'd like to see you pocket an iPad


----------



## DrRingDing (Oct 26, 2011)

mrs quoad said:


>



I think I want to kill him.


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 26, 2011)

DrRingDing said:


> I think I want to kill him.


Dagger to the heart might prove tricky.


----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2011)

It's just picked up a very positive review here:
http://www.engadget.com/2011/10/28/samsung-galaxy-note-review/


----------



## c01642 (Oct 28, 2011)

Probably appeals to BMW X6 drivers and owner of other stupidly over sized goods.


----------



## Ted Striker (Oct 28, 2011)

Tbh, the return to a stylus thing really interests me...The SonyEricsson p990 (or something) was the greatest phone I've ever owned form factor wise, and leaving the stylus text input was a bit shit to the screen mashing I now do.

Just a case of werther this fits in a jeans (or otherwise) pocket without breaking.


----------



## spacemonkey (Oct 28, 2011)

I like the look of this, but I only just managed to 'pay off' my iPhone4 and now reaping the rewards of a £10/month SIM only contract.

Must hold off gadget lust.


----------



## cliche guevara (Nov 1, 2011)

I've started to seriously consider getting this over the Galaxy Nexus, the stylus and handwriting recognition is a huge draw.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 1, 2011)

I'd really like to see how good it is at replacing paper and pen for notetaking. Drawing pictures is fine but not really useful for my work.

Notetaking without carrying paper and pen would be very handy however.


----------



## elbows (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm quite tempted myself, but my handwriting really sucks so I doubt I will get the full benefits of the device and probably shouldn't bother. And for other uses I probably need the stylus to have multiple levels of pressure sensitivity, and not too much lag.

Sadly this demo pretty much unsold the device to me.


----------



## cliche guevara (Nov 1, 2011)

elbows said:


> I'm quite tempted myself, but my handwriting really sucks so I doubt I will get the full benefits of the device and probably shouldn't bother. And for other uses I probably need the stylus to have multiple levels of pressure sensitivity, and not too much lag.
> 
> Sadly this demo pretty much unsold the device to me.


The bloke giving the demo is pretty useless, but why has it 'unsold' the device? I can't see any flaws with it at all.

I saw another video from a guy with awful handwriting, and it recognised it fairly accurately. Can't remember where I saw it unfortunately.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 1, 2011)

I would LOVE one of these, but being midway through another contract means I've had to think with my head and have gone for an S2. Half the price, on contract, literally.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm not fussed by the handwritting thing, just like the idea of a phone that big


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2011)

Interesting demo here. It's a *lot * better than the HTC Flyer.


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2011)

Actually, that video is pretty damn impressive.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 1, 2011)

Which are a good source of independent and un-biasd reviews too.


----------



## elbows (Nov 1, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> The bloke giving the demo is pretty useless, but why has it 'unsold' the device? I can't see any flaws with it at all.



Well Im not claiming its a deeply flawed device, Im saying that my particular stylus desires are not satisfied by this product. The video confirms this by showing lag thats just a teensie bit too much for me. Its just the same with the iPad using a finger or 3rd party thick-ended stylus.

And Im not suing devices can or should be trying to fix this issue right now, I doubt its a killer for the target market at all. Personally I think I should keep away from styluses on touch screens until they are as good as graphics tablet styluses, but there is no way Im paying the silly prices that Wacom charge for their models which have a screen built in. So for some years I shall be mildly grumpy that I can't have features from cheap graphics tablet and relatively affordable mobile touchscreen computing combined into one. Maybe I've missed a product which does seem to offer this, in which case I hope someone points me in the right direction.


----------



## cliche guevara (Nov 1, 2011)

elbows said:


> Well Im not claiming its a deeply flawed device, Im saying that my particular stylus desires are not satisfied by this product. The video confirms this by showing lag thats just a teensie bit too much for me. Its just the same with the iPad using a finger or 3rd party thick-ended stylus.
> 
> And Im not suing devices can or should be trying to fix this issue right now, I doubt its a killer for the target market at all. Personally I think I should keep away from styluses on touch screens until they are as good as graphics tablet styluses, but there is no way Im paying the silly prices that Wacom charge for their models which have a screen built in. So for some years I shall be mildly grumpy that I can't have features from cheap graphics tablet and relatively affordable mobile touchscreen computing combined into one. Maybe I've missed a product which does seem to offer this, in which case I hope someone points me in the right direction.



I did notice the lag actually, but was it not just in the drawing app at the end? I've not noticed any lag when writing in any other videos.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 1, 2011)

I still aven't really seen any proper notetaking videos. Its all very well being able to draw a smiley face or write a big 'I'm here' over a google map image but I want to see its ability to replace a small notepad which will be ten times more useful than a paintbox app.


----------



## elbows (Nov 1, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> I did notice the lag actually, but was it not just in the drawing app at the end? I've not noticed any lag when writing in any other videos.



You might be right there. I just watched the which video, and was also interested in his comment that it can tell how hard you are pressing, but no demo of this so I'll remain skeptical for now.

Im quite torn about the screen size. A part of me really likes it, but at the same time even those brief demos demonstrate that its not large enough to offer much useful screen real estate beyond what other smartphones already give. i.e. Im not sure what apps would actually be much better on this device than one a little smaller.


----------



## elbows (Nov 1, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> I still aven't really seen any proper notetaking videos. Its all very well being able to draw a smiley face or write a big 'I'm here' over a google map image but I want to see its ability to replace a small notepad which will be ten times more useful than a paintbox app.



Yeah Im afraid I haven't seen anything that really indicates this device is any closer to genuinely replacing a small notepad any better than other devices we have seen in recent decades. The experience is proving much harder to replicate than first imagined.


----------



## cliche guevara (Nov 1, 2011)

elbows said:


> You might be right there. I just watched the which video, and was also interested in his comment that it can tell how hard you are pressing, but no demo of this so I'll remain skeptical for now.
> 
> Im quite torn about the screen size. A part of me really likes it, but at the same time even those brief demos demonstrate that its not large enough to offer much useful screen real estate beyond what other smartphones already give. i.e. Im not sure what apps would actually be much better on this device than one a little smaller.



Also torn on the screen size, but for a different reason. I think the extra screen real estate is essential for writing with the stylus. I haven't had enough of a play with the current generation of 4.3" phones to know if they would offer sufficient space, but I know my girlfriends 4" screen on her Incredible S would be too small to write directly on. For a note taking device, I think Samsung have hit the sweet spot in terms of size.

My issue with the size is simply whether it's too big for daily use as a phone, would I get annoyed with that size of device in my pocket at all times?


----------



## elbows (Nov 2, 2011)

Problem is I've yet to see a note-taking demo that really demonstrates that they have hit the sweet spot in terms of screen size for this task, so I fear the experience will still fall below that of using a real notepad.

The size and pocket stuff is a real issue, and will partly depend on what sort of octets you usually have available. If I went for a device this size then I can imagine getting on better with it if I have jacket pockets, rather than trouser pockets to house the beast.


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2011)

Slashgear are feeling the love for the Note:



> Still, the Galaxy Nexus – even with Ice Cream Sandwich – doesn’t give you the clever S Pen, and that’s the Note’s real charm. Bundling a stylus isn’t sufficient in and of itself to make a mobile device special, but when it works well – accurate, precise, easy to use – then it undoubtedly adds something to the user experience. If you’ve been looking for an excuse to ditch your paper day-planner but don’t want to bundle a small tablet with your phone, then the Galaxy Note happily steps in to replace both.
> 
> Niche? Certainly, but Samsung hasn’t allowed fears of that to stop it from targeting pretty much every segment of the mobile audience. Niche needn’t mean unimpressive, either: what the Galaxy Note does, it does exceptionally well. Right now, if you want the precision an active digitizer gives you, plus more than all-day battery life, top-tier multimedia credentials and the range of apps the Android platform is blessed with, it’s your only choice. If you want a compact tablet that you can actually carry out of the house without needing a bag, it’s your best option. And if you want a smartphone that allows you to work and play and replace your paper notebook, it’s hugely compelling in many senses of the word “huge.”
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm loving the look of the diary too:







And the pen apparently works very well indeed:


----------



## elbows (Nov 4, 2011)

Maybe the stylus is better than I thought, in which case I become a bit tempted again.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 4, 2011)

This bit is encouraging. And what the other reviews have lacked to comment on in much detail.


> If you’ve been looking for an excuse to ditch your paper day-planner but don’t want to bundle a small tablet with your phone, then the Galaxy Note happily steps in to replace both.



I don't particularly use my mobile heavily for calling so the large size of the handset isn't so much an issue. My phone gets much more use as a web/internet device so making something that's still primarily a phone, but larger and more optimised for browsing, app-ing, and notetaking is where I think this device has struck gold.


----------



## elbows (Nov 4, 2011)

I think I want one having read some reviews. I just want to see a demo where I can actually see pressure-sensitivity doing something, rather than someone in a video demonstrating such things so badly that I can't even tell that its true.

Regarding the size, here is a slightly absurd video comparing pocketability. You can skip the first minute as its just the sort of useless introduction that wastes the viewers time and that people should know better than to indulge in in this fast-moving media-overloaded era.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 12, 2011)

My heart says Windows 7.5 and get the Titan (super silky, Office Software, Xbox Live)
but me head says Galaxy Note (maturity of Android apps, great screen for reading, watching movies, brain-storming).

A few weeks to decide...


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 13, 2011)

Couldn't wait.
£539.99 from Handtec.
Ordered with a 32GB flash card.


----------



## cliche guevara (Nov 13, 2011)

That's a pretty decent price... I'm still in two minds between this and the Galaxy Nexus. Would ideally like to see one of these in a shop to have a play with, but nowhere near me seems to have them.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 13, 2011)

On contract yet?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 13, 2011)

Post reports, videos etc...


----------



## Badgers (Nov 13, 2011)

http://freethegadgets.com/news/samsung-galaxy-note-will-hit-uk-november-17/

17th of November.....


----------



## cliche guevara (Nov 13, 2011)

That's the same date as the Nexus...


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 13, 2011)

I would get the GS2 over the Nexus...

I will report if it does indeed look silly while making calls on the Note.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 13, 2011)

Is it in your hands yet?


----------



## cliche guevara (Nov 13, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> I would get the GS2 over the Nexus...
> 
> I will report if it does indeed look silly while making calls on the Note.


Why? The Nexus is a better phone.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 13, 2011)

...i read a somewhere that it wasn't as solid as SG2.
But hey, it's all speculative until you try it right?


----------



## editor (Nov 14, 2011)

I'd like one right now actually. I reckon it would be the perfect size for watching TV in bed.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 14, 2011)

Upgrade day today.
Think I will hang on till Thursday 

One quite good and not that techy review on Amazon


----------



## cliche guevara (Nov 14, 2011)

Why do e-retailers seem to have this in stock but not physical retailers? I'm leaning to this over the Nexus now tbh, the two day battery life is a huge deal for me.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> One quite good and not that techy review on Amazon





> I've always gone bareback with my phones



Fuckin' perv.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 14, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> ...i read a somewhere that it wasn't as solid as SG2.
> But hey, it's all speculative until you try it right?



Reviews are odd things. I read one that said holding this made his SG2 feel cheaply made.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 14, 2011)

Tis fone iz goodz like and the screenz is big enuff 4 me headz.

Nah, seriously, if the phone does look stupid while making calls I'll be getting a bluetooth headset/ mic - one of em ones that look like regular headphones. Think they're only 30-40 squid.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 14, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Nah, seriously, if the phone does look stupid while making calls I'll be getting a bluetooth headset/ mic - one of em ones that look like regular headphones. Think they're only 30-40 squid.



You got/getting a case?


----------



## cliche guevara (Nov 14, 2011)

Just realised that this doesn't have NFC... Not a big deal now but could explode over the next year or two.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> You got/getting a case?


Most definitely! 
I got the Samsung flip case - think it cost around £25 (me reckons the screen is most vulnerable followed by the protruding lens) am hoping this will be enough cos I’ll be carrying this joke phone everywhere.

Have you got yours yet?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 14, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Most definitely!
> I got the Samsung flip case - think it cost around £25 (me reckons the screen is most vulnerable followed by the protruding lens) am hoping this will be enough cos I’ll be carrying this joke phone everywhere.
> 
> Have you got yours yet?



Will be onto O2 on Thursday this week 

Get the feeling that there will only be a 24 month option available


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Will be onto O2 on Thursday this week
> 
> Get the feeling that there will only be a 24 month option available


I shopped around and if I was going on contract, I’d go with T-Mobile for this.
(I think there are some 3rd party phone deals on 18 months, £25 per month after paying £179 for phone. It works out okay…).


----------



## Badgers (Nov 14, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> I shopped around and if I was going on contract, I’d go with T-Mobile for this.
> (I think there are some 3rd party phone deals on 18 months, £25 per month after paying £179 for phone. It works out okay…).



I have got a work iPhone contract on O2 ready for upgrade this week, paying £50 a month on that. Also have a personal T-Mobile contract that is far from upgrade time.


----------



## cliche guevara (Nov 14, 2011)

Found one to play with in Carphone Warehouse. They didn't have the S-Pen so I couldn't test the only feature of it that I'm not familiar with, which is fucking stupid.

Overall though I feel it's just too big for me. I couldn't use it one handed at all.


----------



## editor (Nov 14, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> Found one to play with in Carphone Warehouse. They didn't have the S-Pen so I couldn't test the only feature of it that I'm not familiar with, which is fucking stupid.


That's *exactly* what they did with the HTC Flyer. They really are a bunch of clueless, useless fucks.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 14, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> Found one to play with in Carphone Warehouse. They didn't have the S-Pen so I couldn't test the only feature of it that I'm not familiar with, which is fucking stupid.
> 
> *Overall though I feel it's just too big for me. I couldn't use it one handed at all.*



How big are your hands?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 14, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> Overall though I feel it's just too big for me. I couldn't use it one handed at all.



I have hideous childlike hands so was worried about that


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 14, 2011)

oh man, i have medium delicate hands.
but my huge head (yep, it's true, i have to wear specially made hats) should balance the giant out...i hope it'll look okay...


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 14, 2011)

editor said:


> I'd like one right now actually. I reckon it would be the perfect size for watching TV in bed.



For defs. iPlayer plus Netflix soon coming to the UK, plus whatever other downloaded stuff you can cram on an SD card will make this perfect size for watching in bed. Get bored of that, you've got a ready to use kindle to read with, a decent gaming device, decent size for browsing the web, and it makes for a pretty decent good radio to listen to an all with TuneIn radio.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 14, 2011)

My Dell Streak was too big to use one-handed, and it was narrower than the Note. So I just used it two-handed.


----------



## cliche guevara (Nov 14, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> How big are your hands?


Not big, but far from girly. Average bloke sized, I'd say? I'm just under six foot tall, not that that really says anything about the size of my hands.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Luckily I don't really do long phone calls. Only people I have lengthy conversations with outside of work are my parents and my wife when I'm in the US. And I don't bother with the mobile for that.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 14, 2011)

Just spoke to O2 and the launch date is 21/11/2011.
They have no prices or information to give me until that day.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 14, 2011)

editor said:


> For you perhaps, but I'm still looking for a small pocketable device that I can draw on. With a stylus.









Anyway, I'm not sure *large* pocketable devices are the way forwards, unless you run a business selling or installing replacement screens.




editor said:


> Now this is a tablet I can get excited about.


Whatever happened to Jazzz?


----------



## editor (Nov 14, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> Whatever happened to Jazzz?


What are you on about, please?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just spoke to O2 and the launch date is 21/11/2011.
> They have no prices or information to give me until that day.



That's what they told me too.
It's gonna be around £40 plus per month - they're pretty expensive.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 14, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> That's what they told me too.
> It's gonna be around £40 plus per month - they're pretty expensive.



Just checked and my current tariff is £35 a month. They get about £100 a month off me currently so will try to play hardball with them. Suspect that won't work but otherwise I could just about get one off contract. Do not want £40+ a month for 24


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 14, 2011)

editor said:


> What are you on about, please?


The constellation in the illustration on the phone pic relates to the illuminati, or more likely the Isle of Man tourism board...just to say that a raving CTer would have had a field day.


----------



## editor (Nov 14, 2011)

Back on topic, Techradar have give it a pretty good review:



> There are very few things we can complain about with the Galaxy Note. Samsung has taken what is already a brilliant handset and built on it to make an even better one.
> The problem is – is it a handset or is it a tablet? Will users be carrying this around as well as a phone? In our mind, forget the 'S-Pen' and just concentrate on this being a large phone and PMP and you can't go wrong. And then, the only choice you have to make is "is it too big for me?"​It is a pricey device – but you can't deny it's a premium product and that shows not only through the specs but also the build quality.​We can't see Samsung successfully creating a new product category with the Galaxy Note though - we just can't imagine that many businesspeople who hate paper and love media enough to consider carrying this around, even if it doesn't replace a smartphone.
> 
> http://www.techradar.com/reviews/phones/mobile-phones/samsung-galaxy-note-1039199/review?artc_pg=9


----------



## editor (Nov 14, 2011)

Engadget give it a good review too.


> The Galaxy Note is one of those devices that you'll either completely love or totally hate -- its sheer size alone will certainly be a barrier for those with smaller hands (or pockets). With the Note, Samsung has managed to create one of the world's largest smartphones, but cunningly it's also an incredibly compact tablet with a high-resolution display -- the same as the Galaxy Tab 10.1 tablet -- without the high-resolution footprint. It's compact enough to slip in your pocket and powerful enough to replace both of your portable devices. Still, it won't be for everyone. This is one case where you'll _definitely_ want to get your own hands on one before signing up to any two-year commitments, if only to see if it will fit in your hands as well as your budget.
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2011/10/28/samsung-galaxy-note-review/


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just checked and my current tariff is £35 a month. They get about £100 a month off me currently so will try to play hardball with them. Suspect that won't work but otherwise I could just about get one off contract. Do not want £40+ a month for 24




If it's for work, how come you're not on Business Tariff?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 14, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> If it's for work, how come you're not on Business Tariff?



Expenses not business line


----------



## elbows (Nov 14, 2011)

I have a continuing dilemma about whether to get this device or the iPhone 4s. Some days I am convinced that I will go for the iPhone, but today I have flipped back over to the Galaxy Note side. If the Note becomes easy to get & well stocked on the high street within a few weeks then I'll probably give it a go.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2011)

elbows said:


> I have a continuing dilemma about whether to get this device or the iPhone 4s. Some days I am convinced that I will go for the iPhone, but today I have flipped back over to the Galaxy Note side. If the Note becomes easy to get & well stocked on the high street within a few weeks then I'll probably give it a go.



I am going to give it a try. If I don't get on with it then will send back to O2.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I am going to give it a try. If I don't get on with it then will send back to O2.



Same here.
If it's too OTT, I'm sending it back as well.

I do however, anticipate the need for a bluetooth headset/ mic for the gym and cycle commute.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> I do however, anticipate the need for a bluetooth headset/ mic for the gym and cycle commute.


 
I think I would do this too.
Also get a decent case for it.
Plus a 32GB card for the thing too.

(((Money)))


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 15, 2011)

elbows said:


> I have a continuing dilemma about whether to get this device or the iPhone 4s. Some days I am convinced that I will go for the iPhone, but today I have flipped back over to the Galaxy Note side. If the Note becomes easy to get & well stocked on the high street within a few weeks then I'll probably give it a go.



Not considering the Galaxy S2? I've been blown away by it. Best phone I've used. And it's cheap, comparatively.


----------



## elbows (Nov 15, 2011)

Nah, if Im going to try android I may as well get the biggest screen I can and a stylus. One thing that makes me want to wait is the uncertainty over whether Samsungs stylus implementation will be fully integrated with Androids own support when that arrives later.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I think I would do this too.
> Also get a decent case for it.
> Plus a 32GB card for the thing too.
> 
> (((Money)))



32GB class 10 card on Amazon for £35.
Case is under £20...


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> 32GB class 10 card on Amazon for £35.
> Case is under £20...



Yeah. It is worth the spends but still (((money)))

I am going to get a cheap case short term and wait for the Otterbox case to be released.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 15, 2011)

From reading around, the various reviews seem to suggest the maximum capacity microSD card is oly 32Gb. Wheras I gather you can extend the Galaxy SII up to 64Gb, which is a bit of a let down considering I'd be more inclined to stick more movies and stuff on the Note.


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> From reading around, the various reviews seem to suggest the maximum capacity microSD card is oly 32Gb. Wheras I gather you can extend the Galaxy SII up to 64Gb, which is a bit of a let down considering I'd be more inclined to stick more movies and stuff on the Note.


Can't see any reason why you wouldn't be able to bodge a 64GB card in there. The 'official' limit of the S2 was 32GB too.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 15, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> From reading around, the various reviews seem to suggest the maximum capacity microSD card is oly 32Gb. Wheras I gather you can extend the Galaxy SII up to 64Gb, which is a bit of a let down considering I'd be more inclined to stick more movies and stuff on the Note.



According to some reports it reads and writes 64 cards smoothly.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 15, 2011)

Where the hell is my Note. 
It should had been delivered by now


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Where the hell is my Note.
> It should had been delivered by now





I hate waiting for new toys too 

For now try not to torture yourself with images of a disgruntled postman sitting in the pub with the BIGGEST phone he has ever seen


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 15, 2011)

editor said:


> Can't see any reason why you wouldn't be able to bodge a 64GB card in there. The 'official' limit of the S2 was 32GB too.





100% masahiko said:


> According to some reports it reads and writes 64 cards smoothly.



oh... that's good news then


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 15, 2011)

FUCK THEM ALL!!!!



> Thanks for your email.
> 
> I am sorry, after some investigation it seems the item has had an issue, the delivery did not reach the central hub in time due to a DPD error and this means it will only be with you tomorrow.
> 
> ...


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2011)

((((100% masahiko))))

I bet that was your whole evenings plan


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 15, 2011)

That always happens to me. It makes me feel furious, impotent rage.


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> That always happens to me. It makes me feel furious, impotent rage.


I felt a little better for writing this when it happened to me for the umpteenth time.
http://www.urban75.org/blog/citylink-couriers-useless-lying-wankers/


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 15, 2011)

I mean who the fuck are DPD?
I have never heard of them Parcel Farce I understand.
Same with Citylink!!

I am destroyed.
I will binge drink tonight and wank like crazy...
it's the only way to rid the disappointment...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 15, 2011)

DPD are pretty good in my experience, I have to say.


----------



## g force (Nov 15, 2011)

Off topic but i'd agree of all of them DPD are probably the best. They, unlike some other firms, seem to understand the meaning of the word 'fragile' when plastered all over a parcel.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 15, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> DPD are pretty good in my experience, I have to say.


Apparently they treat their drivers like shit though.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 15, 2011)

Oh fuck DPD - they're fuckin' shite, shite, shite.

Komputerbay are well cool mind.
They sent me two 32GB/ class 10 cards!
And I only paid for one!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2011)

Do you have it?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 16, 2011)

Yep just arrived!!!
defo need a case. plasticy back.
i've just remembered i have a micro-sim (fuckin' iphone).


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 16, 2011)

omfg, my sim card is stuck in a borrowed phone.

and my samsung note is just sitting there, waiting.

(this i guess is what impotency is like).


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2011)

Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha  

Stuck as in jammed in?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 16, 2011)

jammed in. micro-sim adapter has lodged it in a borrowed Blackberry Torch.
I can't believe this.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2011)

Sorry to laugh but this shit happens to me all the time. 

You thinking maybe 6 to 8 days for a replacement sim?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 16, 2011)

It is in!!!
Setting up..

BTW - the flip case is real good. It replaces the original back and gives it proper protection.

Will play around and report later.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Sorry to laugh but this shit happens to me all the time.
> 
> You thinking maybe *6 to 8 days for a replacement sim?*



I'd just die.

Have you decided on yours yet? (srry forgot 02 is announcing price plans later).

ETA - so far so good. It's big but remains more of a phone than a tablet (also glad that despite reports, it doesn't look stupid while taking calls). The thickness is more iPhone 4 than SG2. It feels balanced in the hand.

I do however think the back plastic case makes the phone almost sub-standard and for that price, they should have had the light metal feel the HTC Titan has. I would definitely recommend a case for this.

Not played with the camera or software yet.
May pretend to go off for a long shit and play with it more....


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2011)

Good news. I am getting one unless O2 are stupid on it. The case is essential for me but concerned about bulking it out more than it already is.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Good news. I am getting one unless O2 are stupid on it. The case is essential for me but concerned about bulking it out more than it already is.



To attach the flip-case, you will need to take off the original plastic-casing for the Note.
The case then clicks into place. It's not bulky and fits comfortably in trouser pocket (I'm wearing tight suit trousers today) as well as the inside of suit jacket.

I may also run with this.
It doesn't feel that much heavy than the iPhone (and I use to have that in my short pcokets during runs)


----------



## matreshka (Nov 16, 2011)

editor said:


> I don't want a big bulky iPad. I want something pocketable that I can draw with as well as browse, make notes, play videos, music etc.
> 
> PS Android tablets have just taken a third of the iPad market.



 exactly!  the same here!


----------



## Zabo (Nov 16, 2011)

As is common with almost all of the tablets and big phones the major downside is there is no replaceable battery. The only exception I can find is the Toshiba AT100 tablet.

Planned obsolescence or what? Maybe you know of others.

Now my HP ipaq 214 Enterprise has a spare battery and in different sizes!


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 16, 2011)

Oh my fuckin' god.
The music app alphabeticises the order of the tracks.
Is there a way around this? Another app to fix?
Immensely irritating.

So far loving the phone.
It's small enough to use on one hand (my hands aren't big).


----------



## editor (Nov 16, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Oh my fuckin' god.
> The music app alphabeticises the order of the tracks.
> Is there a way around this? Another app to fix?
> Immensely irritating.
> ...


There's zillions of excellent alternative music apps available.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 16, 2011)

Cool...I'm too use to ios.
Will have a gander...


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 17, 2011)

Zabo said:


> As is common with almost all of the tablets and big phones the major downside is there is no replaceable battery. The only exception I can find is the Toshiba AT100 tablet.
> 
> Planned obsolescence or what? Maybe you know of others.
> 
> Now my HP ipaq 214 Enterprise has a spare battery and in different sizes!



The Galaxy note doesn't have a replaceable battery?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 17, 2011)

it does.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 17, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Yep just arrived!!!
> defo need a case. plasticy back.
> i've just remembered i have a micro-sim (fuckin' iphone).



Be intrested to hear your experiances.

Pisses me of though on expensive phones they can't use a metal case.


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2011)

The S2 has a back that seems horrendously plasticky when you take it off, but once it's on, the phone feels very solid.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 17, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Oh my fuckin' god.
> The music app alphabeticises the order of the tracks.
> Is there a way around this? Another app to fix?
> Immensely irritating.
> ...



Winamp - syncs wirelessly as well, no cables needed.


----------



## cliche guevara (Nov 17, 2011)

editor said:


> The S2 has a back that seems horrendously plasticky when you take it off, but once it's on, the phone feels very solid.


It feels very flimsy, but try to break it and you'll be pleasantly surprised. Whatever you do to it, it just springs back into shape.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

Is it the 21st yet?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 17, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> Be intrested to hear your experiances.
> 
> Pisses me of though on expensive phones they can't use a metal case.



I ought to take some pictures when I get home tonight.
Will write the pros and cons.
Also, take some pics of one hand usage, the flimsy fcukin case and how it's not that big in retrospect.
Battery life is no better than the iPhone 4 (sorry SG2 - I have no experience of you).


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Battery life is no better than the iPhone 4 (sorry SG2 - I have no experience of you).



I had read that you should discharge and recharge the battery a few times I think?

Looking forward to pros and cons


----------



## Zabo (Nov 17, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> it does.



Is it a resistive or a capacitive screen?

Cheers.


----------



## elbows (Nov 17, 2011)

Zabo said:


> Is it a resistive or a capacitive screen?
> 
> Cheers.



Im pretty sure its capacitive, and the stylus uses separate technology (the decent wacom stuff)


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 17, 2011)

Zabo said:


> As is common with almost all of the tablets and big phones the major downside is there is no replaceable battery. The only exception I can find is the Toshiba AT100 tablet.



What are you on about? This does have a replaceable battery. Don't most smartphones  (iphone excepted)?


----------



## Zabo (Nov 17, 2011)

elbows said:


> Im pretty sure its capacitive, and the stylus uses separate technology (the decent wacom stuff)



That's good because the resistive lcd screens are crap. They eventually 'bleed' with all the scribbling.

All I have to do now is wait until the price drops down by a few hundred.

Cheers for the reply.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 18, 2011)

Battery life is good as the iPhone 4, I was streaming music pretty much all day, watched an hour of videos, played with apps and ran out of juice 14 hours later. Not bad all things considering and I reckon if I was more conservative, it'd have lasted til tomorrow.

The sound quality is a little damp/ bass heavy with minor distortions - so not as good as iPhone.

Size is not that overwhelming. It seems like a joke phone at first but once you get use to the device, it's flexible enough for one hand usage (I compared it to the lid of Flora container lid so Badgers can try it out during breakfast).

Also below, I took some pics of camera quality.
And the way the flip-case fits flush to back of the Note.
The plasticy thing I'm bending is the shitty original case.

That's it. I'm off to sleep.
Sorry for the my simplistic verdict.
In summary, it's a great phone with sharp imagery and great UI that offers loads of customisation. Great for surfing web too but surprisingly it does lag when running some apps.
The screen isn't private at all and no good if you're thinking of using it as a business tool for one-to-one meetings.

The pen is also well crap. Feels cheap and not as sturdy as the ones found on graphic tablets.

Minor faults.



































Galaxy Note Pic






iPhone 4 (not 4S)






Crappy pen






Note in me pocket.  Don't notice a thing!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 18, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> What are you on about? This does have a replaceable battery. Don't most smartphones (iphone excepted)?



The Desire HD does, but it's such a pain to get the battery cover of, you may as well not bother.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Size is not that overwhelming. It seems like a joke phone at first but once you get use to the device, it's flexible enough for one hand usage (I compared it to the lid of Flora container lid so Badgers can try it out during breakfast).





Cheers mate, good to see some pics 



Global Stoner said:


> The Desire HD does, but it's such a pain to get the battery cover of, you may as well not bother.



No problems getting the battery out of mine


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2011)

£477.70 with shipping
http://www.passiontec.co.uk/_fenster.php?art_id=40071645&ref_id=Froogle_UK

Do not know the company


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 19, 2011)

...i think it's legit!
I know the Note is cheaper in Germany and was released there 3 weeks ago.
Also Passiontec allows you pay with credit card.

I wish I saw this sooner 

O2 tarriffs are out.
http://shop.o2.co.uk/mobile_phone/pay_monthly/18_months/1GB/Samsung/Galaxy Note


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> ...i think it's legit!
> I know the Note is cheaper in Germany and was released there 3 weeks ago.
> Also Passiontec allows you pay with credit card.
> 
> I wish I saw this sooner



Sadly a regular thing with new tech. They are out of stock though so might be a long wait.



100% masahiko said:


> O2 tarriffs are out.
> http://shop.o2.co.uk/mobile_phone/pay_monthly/18_months/1GB/Samsung/Galaxy Note



Cheers. I had not seen that come up, was going to call on Monday. It is not great but not as awful as it could have been. I can bear 18 months on this but got to do some sums I think. Can upgrade Monday or hang on until January and get one off contract.

Assuming a price drop in January I reckon £400-450 for the handset and could get a SIM only from O2 at £25.50 a month which would suit, or switch to GiffGaff and get a better tariff for £15 a month.

Waiting hurts though


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2011)

Interesting. I found the tariffs closest to my current usage and looked at the cost of the phone on 18 months pay monthly versus buying the handset only and taking a SIM only tariff. All of these have 1GB or unlimited data and enough minutes/texts for me. The costs of the phone in January are assumed at £425 so could vary slightly.

*Get phone upgrade Monday on O2 18 month contract *
£757.99
£827.99

*Wait till end of January and pay 18 month on a SIM only contract*
£605.00 Giff Gaff SIM only
£695.00 Giff Gaff SIM only
£884.00 O2 SIM only
£983.00 O2 SIM only


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 20, 2011)

Assume the cost of the phone at £499 in January - I think this figure is more realistic.

I reckon T-Mobile has the best deal - they break even on the product cost but lock you in on a long term contract.
I like O2 - I think they have the best customer service but the premium of paying them an £120 per year plus on services is a tad too steep.

Have you seen the Vodafone network?
They're fuckin' jokers.

According to your O2 graphs/ charts on their homepage, how many minutes do you use? And what's your data download habits like?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 20, 2011)

Yuck... 
While voice calls, audio playback and running apps is acceptable on the Note, web browsing (as I'm doing now) is very poor. One hour use and he battery is half dead. 
Real hungry screen this or maybe it's the browser app?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 20, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Assume the cost of the phone at £499 in January - I think this figure is more realistic.
> 
> I reckon T-Mobile has the best deal - they break even on the product cost but lock you in on a long term contract.
> I like O2 - I think they have the best customer service but the premium of paying them an £120 per year plus on services is a tad too steep.
> ...



I am still wobbling about what to do.
Use about 100-200 minutes per month and 1GB of data will suffice.



100% masahiko said:


> Yuck...
> While voice calls, audio playback and running apps is acceptable on the Note, web browsing (as I'm doing now) sucks



Can you not try an alternative browser?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Can you not try an alternative browser?



Yeah just tried.
It's still a bit shit.
I wonder why.
Cos it's better at video playback...

i may buy a spare battery (£20) to go with this.


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2011)

Have you set the screen brightness setting to auto?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 21, 2011)

Starting to think I should hang on until January and try to buy a handset but my upgrade finger is still twitchy. Am just going to call O2 and see what they offer.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 21, 2011)

editor said:


> Have you set the screen brightness setting to auto?



Nope I will try that next.
I don't think it's solely the screen responsible. 
Video playback/ playing with apps is real good - it's only when I'm web browsing (I've changed to Opera and still the same).

I not owe the GS2 - is battery performance the same?



Badgers said:


> Starting to think I should hang on until January and try to buy a handset but my upgrade finger is still twitchy. Am just going to call O2 and see what they offer.



When you buy the handset outright, I don't think you save that much more money...maybe £50 - depending on the duration of contract.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 21, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> When you buy the handset outright, I don't think you save that much more money...maybe £50 - depending on the duration of contract.



I know. Just that I might run the contract down so I am free to take a SIM only tariff. The flexibility to sell the handset earlier and change is a nice bonus too. It depends on O2 really


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 21, 2011)

O2 are cocks when it comes to negotiating.
It's probably cos they're expensive to begin with...


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Nope I will try that next.
> I don't think it's solely the screen responsible.


The screen is the biggest battery drain by miles, so it should make a huge difference.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 21, 2011)

Spoke to O2

They said the Note was due in on the 18th but no stock arrived yet.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 21, 2011)

They told me it was the 19th!!
There was no way I could wait an extra week!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 21, 2011)

100% masahiko said:
			
		

> They told me it was the 19th!!
> There was no way I could wait an extra week!



Not ideal  

Are you sold on it sir?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 21, 2011)

I was going to get either the GS2, HTC Titan or iPhone 4s as these were the best phones in their respective platforms.

But am glad I got the Note.
It's fuckin' ace.

Hang in there! (the question is how well the Note will shift. if it flops, price drop me reckons. If it drops value like the Nokia N8, I'll be fuming! ).


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 21, 2011)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Samsung-Gal...31YWUGV3&s=electronics&qid=1321907695&sr=1-13​


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 21, 2011)

How are you liking it for movies. Say in bed, or on a train etc.. ?

I'm thinking the ultimate in-flight entertainment would be one of these babys stuck up to the seat in front with your own selection of filums and tv (with some velcro on the back) How long will it play video for? (i.e. will it make an 11 hr flight between London and LA? )


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> How are you liking it for movies. Say in bed, or on a train etc.. ?
> 
> I'm thinking the ultimate in-flight entertainment would be one of these babys stuck up to the seat in front with your own selection of filums and tv (with some velcro on the back) How long will it play video for? (i.e. will it make an 11 hr flight between London and LA? )


8 hours 25 mins of video (12.47hrs 3G talk time).
http://blog.gsmarena.com/samsung-galaxy-note-battery-life-test-over-matches-the-nokia-n9/


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 22, 2011)

3:35 hours browsing!
I can confirm that's the most accurate report...


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2011)

100% masahiko said:
			
		

> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Samsung-Galaxy-N7000-Mobile-Phone/dp/B005ZP9Z4W/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&m=ATQ9431YWUGV3&s=electronics&qid=1321907695&sr=1-13



That was £499 yesterday yeah? Not today


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> That was £499 yesterday yeah? Not today



It was £510 or something good.

Fancy starting a side business in selling phones?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> It was £510 or something good.
> 
> Fancy starting a side business in selling phones?





Give you a fiver for yours


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> They told me it was the 19th!!
> There was no way I could wait an extra week!



Now told it is online only, not instore or on phone


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 22, 2011)

? You mean, if you were to choose the Note, you have to wait more for delivery?


----------



## elbows (Nov 23, 2011)

The web browsing battery life stuff is putting me off this device now, along with some review where I think I read that the minimum brightness is still quite bright. Plus I've become a bit chicken about the size of it as I only just saw some with with the Galaxy S2 and I thought blimey, can I really handle something larger than that?


----------



## pianissimo (Nov 23, 2011)

elbows said:


> The web browsing battery life stuff is putting me off this device now, along with some review where I think I read that the minimum brightness is still quite bright. Plus I've become a bit chicken about the size of it as I only just saw some with with the Galaxy S2 and I thought blimey, can I really handle something larger than that?


Two hand-operation for me, especially with the stylus.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 23, 2011)

You can't have text on one hand but able to operate phone very easily. 

As for the pen, it's shit though useful and amusing making silly pics (my latest invention is Man of Arms with udders as a head). 

Battery life is shit if you browse alot!! 
I've ordered a spare battery already...


----------



## Coffee (Nov 23, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Battery life is shit if you blouse alot!!
> I've ordered a spare battery already...



know what you'll be wearing then masahiko. X


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2011)

Now this is not bad

http://www.buymobilephones.net/mobi...e/T-Mobile-35-(18mths)-inc.-Internet/11756544

Phone Cost £79.99
T-Mobile - 18 months @ £35.75 a month
900 cross-network mins + 500 texts + 500MB data plus Unlimited Web and Email


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 24, 2011)

I was pushed into a meeting this morning and didn't have me note book and used me mobile instead.
Was impressed!

Texting one handed now, real useful when riding the bike.



Badgers said:


> http://www.buymobilephones.net/mobi...e/T-Mobile-35-(18mths)-inc.-Internet/11756544
> 
> Phone Cost £79.99
> T-Mobile - 18 months @ £35.75 a month
> 900 cross-network mins + 500 texts + 500MB data plus Unlimited Web and Email



Now this is not bad - I was looking at this exact deal a couple of weeks ago.
Do the free minutes include voicemail?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Now this is not bad - I was looking at this exact deal a couple of weeks ago.
> Do the free minutes include voicemail?



Sadly not


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 24, 2011)

Extra £2.50 then.

It's that 900 mins bit. Can regular folk make that amount of calls on a monthly basis? Really?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Extra £2.50 then.
> 
> It's that 900 mins bit. Can regular folk make that amount of calls on a monthly basis? Really?



Daft eh?

Some women must do though


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 24, 2011)

Give me 250 mins, unlimited texts and web and I'll be happy. That's why giffgaff have a very tempting reason to buy upfront with only £10/month and no contract to commit to thereafter.

I don't even like having long conversations on the phone, or long text message conversations anyway. Waste of battery for using the internet lol.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Daft eh?
> 
> Some women must do though



Fuckin' damn stupid

women - bloody whinge bags. less talking. more doing. 
that way, normal phone users will get better tarriffs.


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Nov 24, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Texting one handed now, real useful when riding the bike.



...er? Texting one handed, while riding a bike on a brand new, top notch device? Good luck with that


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 25, 2011)

There's a neat little video here of the Galaxy Note and the Galaxy S II both running the Quadrant Standard benchmark.



There seems to be fair difference in performance of the Note over the S2.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 25, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> There's a neat little video here of the Galaxy Note and the Galaxy S II both running the Quadrant Standard benchmark.
> 
> 
> 
> There seems to be fair difference in performance of the Note over the S2.




Wasn't this obvious?
Been reading reviews and it's the best in class for processing speed and screen resolution.

*Update*:
Been using the Stylus pen alot now - getting use to the short cuts and finger movements (similar to Apple trackpad).
Evernote app is seamless with the G-Note.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 27, 2011)

The Note kicks the shit out of the Nexus as well


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 27, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> The Note kicks the shit out of the Nexus as well



How are you getting along with the battery? Has it improved in the last few days? How many hours are you getting on moderate use?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 27, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> How are you getting along with the battery? Has it improved in the last few days? How many hours are you getting on moderate use?



I fully charged the phone at 12pm. 
It had a busy day (son's birthday), and lots of pictures and about 10mins of video recording. I also let some of the kids play on it for about 30mins. 
Now the battery is sitting at 63%. 

Not that good. 
The extra processing power and crisp screen are huge guzzlers. 
But it's fuckin' quick. 
Had a race with my cousin's 4S on the wireless and it was cool to see an Apple product lagging behind. 'Yeah but you don't have Siri. '
Whatever. 

Has it improved? Yes and better since switching some services off and setting to Power Save mode. Battery is still average. 

In short, the power, screen comes at a cost... I'll probably will invest £20 on emergency battery (moderate user - 40 min on Internet, 20mins of gaming, Kindle read 30mins, and music 2 hours can expect it to last a day but only just).

My experience so far? 
You will get alot of attention. The phone is a like a wet slapper with humongous fake tits, and it's unnatural and wrong in every way. It goes against the idea is sleekness, and subtleness etc. Very crude, in your face - think a turbocharged Hum Vee on a quiet pedestrian road.

If anyone buys it, I hope you'll enjoy it as much as I do...damn awesome


----------



## Badgers (Dec 6, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> If anyone buys it, I hope you'll enjoy it as much as I do...damn awesome



I am still dithering here.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Dec 6, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I am still dithering here.



Pros -
Amazing screen.
Faster than iPhone 4S and fastest Samsung phone.
Best multi-media phone on market.
The Stylus-pen is real handy (but takes some getting use to).

Cons -
Standard battery life - needs charging once a day.
Poor back cover (even the official Samsung flip case is worn out!! WTF! I only had it what, 3 weeks!).

Do you know how it's selling?
If it's doing shit, big chance the pricing will be changed (again).

I read a few people have bought the phone for under £500 - on amazon.de


----------



## 100% masahiko (Dec 6, 2011)

Actually, it works out a little over £400!!!
I feel, er, ripped off.

http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-Galaxy...Z4SQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1323171970&sr=8-1


----------



## Badgers (Dec 6, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Actually, it works out a little over £400!!!
> I feel, er, ripped off.
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-Galaxy...Z4SQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1323171970&sr=8-1



That is not bad at all at £400ish



Badgers said:


> http://www.buymobilephones.net/mobi...e/T-Mobile-35-(18mths)-inc.-Internet/11756544
> Phone Cost £79.99
> T-Mobile - 18 months @ £35.75 a month
> 900 cross-network mins + 500 texts + 500MB data plus Unlimited Web and Email



This one is £723.49 but with a _reasonable_ tariff

I am thinking I am going to hang on until Jan now though


----------



## 100% masahiko (Dec 6, 2011)

yeah no point in rushing it.
new tech prices only stay at a premium for a short-medium length.
and so many factors can affect the pricing...

and there are lots of nvidia/ quad core phones out next year!

i wish i had stuck it out tbh. should have waited and bought it from Germany...would have saved over hundred quid.
live and learn.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2011)

24 month T-Mobile deal


----------



## 100% masahiko (Dec 9, 2011)

there's not much in it when it comes to final cost.

the question is if the Galaxy Note will last 2 years...
It's most advance now but for how long?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 9, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> there's not much in it when it comes to final cost.
> 
> the question is if the Galaxy Note will last 2 years...
> It's most advance now but for how long?



Well it's not going to be top spec in two years, but will still do everything you need I'd have thought.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Dec 12, 2011)

Ouch!!!

£491 from Handtec now!
or if you wanna risk it, £381 - on Amazon Warehouse Germany.

My next buy, I'll wait for sure!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 12, 2011)

100% masahiko said:
			
		

> Ouch!!!
> 
> £491 from Handtec now!
> or if you wanna risk it, £381 - on Amazon Warehouse Germany.
> ...



£381 is crazy talk.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Dec 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> £381 is crazy talk.



Maybe £391 - http://www.amazon.de/gp/offer-listing/B005SYZ4SQ/ref=dp_olp_used?ie=UTF8&condition=used
It's refurbished so the Samsung Warranty is probably void.
But still, it's 12 months with Amazon Germany...

Next time I buy a Samsung, I'll be doing there tbh...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 12, 2011)

The Desire HD seems to be selling for around £280 - £300 second hand on ebay, which wouldn't make it that expensive to upgrade.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 12, 2011)

Global Stoner said:
			
		

> The Desire HD seems to be selling for around £280 - £300 second hand on ebay, which wouldn't make it that expensive to upgrade.



Really? Mine is mint. That is an idea......


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 12, 2011)

Yeah, tbf mine isn't, so probably wouldn't get quite that much, but you could be onto a winner. 

That said, despite it not being cutting edge any more the thing still impresses me. The only thing I'd be upgrading for is screen size.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 12, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> That said, despite it not being cutting edge any more the thing still impresses me. The only thing I'd be upgrading for is screen size.



I really like the Desire HD.
Mine is only mint because of the Otterbox case mind


----------



## 100% masahiko (Dec 13, 2011)

How many phones do you have Badgers?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 13, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> How many phones do you have Badgers?



Working or broken?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Dec 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Working or broken?



Working, ones you are able to use.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 13, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Working, ones you are able to use.



Two currently. Two contracts, one ends Jan and one runs for another year.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Dec 13, 2011)

but you have a decent mobile!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 13, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> but you have a decent mobile!



Yes. The Desire HD is find but the screen is not quite big enough


----------



## 100% masahiko (Dec 13, 2011)

Size isn't everything. It's how you use it.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 13, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Size isn't everything. It's how you use it.





I can have a work mobile and a personal


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2011)

Not one shop has one for me to look at.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Dec 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Not one shop has one for me to look at.



Yes I noticed.
I was in Carphone Warehouse the other day, took my phone out and the shop assistant goes, "wow, is that the new Note?"


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Yes I noticed.
> I was in Carphone Warehouse the other day, took my phone out and the shop assistant goes, "wow, is that the new Note?"



Correct that post above. Was walking back and the girl from Carphone Warehouse ran out when I walked back past as one her colleagues had one. He let me have a good play with it and it is a thing of wonder. I am getting one


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2011)

The chap in the O2 shop said that the reason these are only available on-line is that O2 are not convinced it will sell. They stocked up on the Dell Streak apparently and that bombed.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Dec 14, 2011)

Cool.
Did you see the tile effects? Looks like Mango at times and just as slick.

I not seen anyone with one so far...


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Cool.
> Did you see the tile effects? Looks like Mango at times and just as slick.
> 
> I not seen anyone with one so far...



When I get it shall we go to a coffee shop and both start using them? From a distance people might think we were really small, especially if we got huge coffee mugs too


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Actually, it works out a little over £400!!!
> I feel, er, ripped off.
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-Galaxy...Z4SQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1323171970&sr=8-1



They do not ship to the UK it seems. I do think that paying £400 for the 'graded' handset and then 18 months PAYG tariff at roughly £15 is probably not much better than a contract. Probably would be about £100 worse off and have no large outlay.

£400 + (18 x £15) £270 = £670


----------



## 100% masahiko (Dec 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> When I get it shall we go to a coffee shop and both start using them? From a distance people might think we were really small, especially if we got huge coffee mugs too



Could sit in Starbucks, Brixton on a busy Saturday afternoon.
I not been in there yet but is it like every other Starbucks where people play on their gadgets/ killing time? 

Yeah the savings aren't that much.
I should have waited a couple of months for my O2 contract instead of buying the phone outright.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2011)

I have got it nailed I think

Total of £576.51 over 18 months (£85 for phone upfront)
T-Mobile
600 mins
500 texts
1gb of data

I think it will be mine on the 01st of February though. That is when the O2 contract comes to an end. I will have another stab at O2 to see what they can come up with. Currently the same deal above costs £905.99 through them which is inexplicable!!

Also phone insurer and asked for a quote, got offered £7.99 a month. Not terrible


----------



## 100% masahiko (Dec 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Also phone insurer and asked for a quote, got offered £7.99 a month. Not terrible



who's that with? Protect your bubble?
Insurance2go is cheapest and they deliver (may take ages but at least they do replacements).


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> who's that with? Protect your bubble?
> Insurance2go is cheapest and they deliver (may take ages but at least they do replacements).



http://www.pierinsurance.com/total_services.php

This mob ^

I pay £5.99 a month for my HTC Desire HD with them and got the first 3 months cover free. Not had a need to claim yet so can't vouch for them. So if I added the Note insurance would be £13.98 a month which is annoying but less than O2 charge for a single smart phone.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Dec 15, 2011)

Have you made a claim yet?

Maybe I should insure the Note...


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2011)

Not claimed yet. The other good thing about that insurer is that there is no contract, just rolls monthly.



100% masahiko said:


> Maybe I should insure the Note...



I would.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2011)

http://www.samsunggalaxynotedeals.co.uk/


----------



## 100% masahiko (Dec 15, 2011)

Wow, the prices have indeed dropped.

I was thinking of going on a Virgin tariff.
Does anyone know they're any good?

*Virgin Media £10.99 - 30 day rolling contract*​
*SIM card cost* FREE​*Your tariff gives you:*​
3000 minutes to other Virgin mobiles
200 minutes
5000 texts
1GB Mobile Web


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Wow, the prices have indeed dropped.
> 
> I was thinking of going on a Virgin tariff.
> Does anyone know they're any good?
> ...



I dislike Virgin but have no grounds to really.

One thing worth noting is that Three (3?) Mobile are merging into the T-Mobile & Orange network and they offer cheap deals.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Dec 15, 2011)

Just googled Virgin mobile coverage and it's pretty shit.

3? Gonna research cos I don't want to be paying over £15pm - otherwise, I might have got them deals you listed.


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I dislike Virgin but have no grounds to really.
> 
> One thing worth noting is that Three (3?) Mobile are merging into the T-Mobile & Orange network and they offer cheap deals.



You got a link for that ?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Dec 15, 2011)

Oh, Tesco is really Orange.
£15 pm isn't too bad for their coverage.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2011)

http://giffgaff.com/goodybags

This is rated ^


----------



## 100% masahiko (Dec 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> http://giffgaff.com/goodybags
> 
> This is rated ^



At a tenner a month, this is bargainous for an O2 network!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> At a tenner a month, this is bargainous for an O2 network!



It is good isn't it?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Dec 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> It is good isn't it?



It's ace!
Cheers for that cos I not heard of 'em before.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I think it will be mine on the 01st of February though.



I want it for Christmas though


----------



## 100% masahiko (Dec 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I want it for Christmas though



Jesus' real birthday was on March.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2011)

What?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Dec 16, 2011)

You can still celebrate Christmas in March.

I was trying to make you feel better. but it must suck not having a new phone for xmas.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> You can still celebrate Christmas in March.



Phew 

I love setting up a new phone. Usual plan is to take it to the pub and sit there on my own just playing with the phone for about 3-4 hours. Or when I am too drunk, whichever comes first.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Dec 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Phew
> 
> I love setting up a new phone. Usual plan is to take it to the pub and sit there on my own just playing with the phone for about 3-4 hours. Or when I am too drunk, whichever comes first.



What is a major time waster is the screen customisation on the Note.
You get 7 home-pages and hundreds of apps, and can spend hours organising them into neat little folders/ shortcuts etc.


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Phew
> 
> I love setting up a new phone. Usual plan is to take it to the pub and sit there on my own just playing with the phone for about 3-4 hours. Or when I am too drunk, whichever comes first.


Android is like Palm in so much that you can change *everything* on the interface and thus spend an eternity tweaking everything to your exact requirements - only to start al over when a new gizmo is released


----------



## editor (Dec 29, 2011)

Samsung say they have shipped (note: not necessarily sold) a million units thus far.

http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-57...-1-million-galaxy-note-devices-in-two-months/


----------



## Badgers (Dec 29, 2011)

I have to wait


----------



## Badgers (Jan 11, 2012)

*@ 100%masahiko*

Is the love affair still all good?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 12, 2012)

I was at Dixons in Heathrow yesterday and accosted a man from Samsung giving a demo of the note to the store manager. It looked mighty impressive, especially with the little leather screen protector/case, plus he was raving about the battery saying it was really good, and he hadn't charged his since Sunday and it was only on 83% (that could've been bullshit though). He let me have a play with it and put it in my pocket. It didn't feel too bug or stupid at all, it just felt like a larger than normal phone. Having been playing with my wifes S2 for the past couple of weeks, I think I prefer the note overall.

When I asked about it getting Ice Cream Sandwich, he wouldn't confirm it but sounded like he was being cautious not to say yes because Samsung themselves haven't officially confirmed it.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jan 14, 2012)

Badgers said:


> *@ 100%masahiko*
> 
> Is the love affair still all good?



There's one thing that has started to annoy me.

The lock button - why the fuck is it on the side of the Note? I find that when I'm changing the volume/ using it horizontally I always lock the fuckin' phone! And to unlock it, it's type in the password time only to do the same thing again. This becomes real frustrating after 6-10 times a day and it's not like I have chunky fingers or forgetful or anything.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 16, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy Note 16 - £228.45
Samsung Galaxy Note 32 - £241.15
Shipping £28.00

http://www.baymobile.co.uk/mobile-phones-samsung.php

They look a bit dodgy to me, can't find Bay Mobile Ltd on the companies house website.

Shame


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2012)

There's a thread about Bay Mobile here:
http://www.avforums.com/forums/general-chat/1564381-www-baymobile-co-uk-resurfaces-beware.html

Oh, and it's a scam, apparently:
http://www.scamwarners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&p=78913

If a price seems too good to be true, then it almost always won't be true.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 16, 2012)

I have emailed them saying I will come and collect the handset


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jan 17, 2012)

Too good to be true.

O2 have offered me 300 mins, 500MB Data (unlimited wifi through BT Openzone), unlimited text for £11.50 per month.

Or should I go with Giff Gaff for £10 per month.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 17, 2012)

100% masahiko said:


> Too good to be true.
> 
> O2 have offered me 300 mins, 500MB Data (unlimited wifi through BT Openzone), unlimited text for £11.50 per month.
> 
> Or should I go with Giff Gaff for £10 per month.



Sources tell me Giff Gaff but there is not loads in it is there?

Great post on the HUKD forums here
http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/sev...ving-mins-txts-data-various-suppliers-1110944


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks for that...I decided to stick with O2 in the end...
Oh well, I'm stuck with them for a year.
Lets hope the Note doesn't die in that period.

Just read this - http://www.slashgear.com/samsung-galaxy-note-may-have-successor-in-gt-n8000-11208791/


----------



## Badgers (Jan 17, 2012)

100% masahiko said:


> Just read this - http://www.slashgear.com/samsung-galaxy-note-may-have-successor-in-gt-n8000-11208791/


----------



## editor (Jan 17, 2012)

Badgers said:


>


That man grows an additional leg and arm.


----------



## editor (Jan 17, 2012)

100% masahiko said:


> Just read this - http://www.slashgear.com/samsung-galaxy-note-may-have-successor-in-gt-n8000-11208791/


There's an awful lot of speculation in there.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 17, 2012)

editor said:


> There's an awful lot of speculation in there.



I know. I am not actually bothered. The Note is enough tech for an 18 or even 24 month contract. By which time those two new buggers will be old news anyway


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jan 17, 2012)

When are you buying it Badgers?

I'm still trying to get to grips with the Android platform!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 17, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I think it will be mine on the 01st of February though. That is when the O2 contract comes to an end. I will have another stab at O2 to see what they can come up with.



This was my original plan ^ and will try to sort it as close to there as possible


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jan 17, 2012)

this is like the never-ending story!!
Galaxy Note is so 2011.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 17, 2012)

100% masahiko said:
			
		

> this is like the never-ending story!!
> Galaxy Note is so 2011.



Artex???????


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jan 17, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Artex???????



...died while filming that scene...


----------



## Badgers (Jan 17, 2012)

100% masahiko said:


> ...died while filming that scene...



What?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jan 17, 2012)

wasn't artex a horse?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 17, 2012)

100% masahiko said:


> wasn't artex a horse?



Yeah. Do you mean the horse actually died during filming?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jan 17, 2012)

yeah, he did.
the safety harness broke.
and when you see him drown, he's drowning for real.



...at least he died making one of the greatest films ever.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 17, 2012)

100% masahiko said:


> yeah, he did.
> the safety harness broke.
> and when you see him drown, he's drowning for real.
> 
> ...



Oh 

I don't think I better tell wifey this news


----------



## Badgers (Jan 17, 2012)

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080120215042AAjnuEr

http://msgboard.snopes.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=75;t=001424;p=0

I think it was _mainly_ okay


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jan 17, 2012)

i think it's a massive cover up.

(like JFK and Roswell).


----------



## Idaho (Jan 23, 2012)

I think I might get something similar to this when I get a new phone in October. I wonder whether the combination of a biggish phone and a decent bluetooth headset would make it a little less incongruous for public chatting.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 23, 2012)

Rather annoyingly the international Note doesn't have the 1700Mhz and 2100Mhz frequency bands *both* needed to operate on T-Mobile's USA 4G network (unlike the Galaxy S2, and the Galaxy Nexus), so doesn't look like I'll be purchasing any time soon as I need it to work on both sides of the pond.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 6, 2012)

The Note was getting a lot of advertising during the Super Bowl this evening. I doubt Samsung would be doing that if they weren't prepared to give it a big push in the US. This is good news for owners.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 6, 2012)

I am still waiting to buy this phone. 
Have got my SIM card already for it which is a great tariff. 

24 month T-Mobile contract 
300 mins
1000 texts
Unlimited data for UK web access
£2.50 a month


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 6, 2012)

That is a very good tarriff. I will have to pass on this model though. I just can't fathom why Samsung would make the international S2 and the Nexus compatible with T-Mobile US, but not the Note. It basically means I won't be able to use it above EDGE speeds for data, which sucks.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 6, 2012)

I have played with the Note and it is a true thing of wonder. 
The Nexus is a good phone mind


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 6, 2012)

Yeah.. Nexus looks like the one.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 6, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Yeah.. Nexus looks like the one.


 
It is lovely and while the screen is a little smaller than the note there is nothing between them


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2012)

I love the way Samsung keep ripping the piss out of Apple.







http://www.wirefresh.com/samsung-ga...ops-to-really-take-the-pss-out-of-apple-fans/


----------



## Badgers (Feb 8, 2012)

Really good video review


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 11, 2012)

Had a play with one tonight, the screen is really quite something. My Desire HD seems tiny now.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 14, 2012)

http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/sam...et-purchase-411-361-after-cashback-o2-1143815


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 15, 2012)

That's a silly amount of effort to get a phone!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 15, 2012)

Lazy


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 15, 2012)

Yup


----------



## Badgers (Feb 15, 2012)

I really AM gonna get this phone but delayed  

Can't do another contract. I have 4 running


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 15, 2012)

4! 

Badgers, I think we should all throw a little party when you *finally* get this phone.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 15, 2012)

BTW, I'm pleased for all your owners and potential owners that this is getting a big push from Samsung. High profile ads during the superbowl in the US, and plenty of web banner advertising cropping up recently I see in the UK too. Looks like they're going to get behind it to make it a global success rather than let it drop off the radar with sporadic support as a high-end niche line.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 15, 2012)

Not much in it when compared to the iPhone 4


----------



## Badgers (Feb 17, 2012)

Badgers said:


> http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/sam...et-purchase-411-361-after-cashback-o2-1143815


 
I show a bloke at work this. 
The c*nt ordered one and strolled in with it today


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 17, 2012)

You might as well wait even longer. http://www.techradar.com/news/mobil...amsung-galaxy-note-10-1-coming-at-mwc-1063654


----------



## Badgers (Feb 21, 2012)

Badgers said:
			
		

> I show a bloke at work this.
> The c*nt ordered one and strolled in with it today



It is fucking great. Just logged in and his apps and such were all there for him. He is not a fan of the standard case but a truly wonderful device. Mine is days away.... 

Want an Otterbox case for it which is not yet released.


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2012)

The maddest review you'll see:


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 22, 2012)

I can't see anything


----------



## Badgers (Feb 22, 2012)

Blind?


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2012)

Promo vid:


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 23, 2012)

LOL!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 24, 2012)

It's definitely more phone than tablet though. And there's a definite market for larger screen phones right now.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 24, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> It's definitely more phone than tablet though. And there's a definite market for larger screen phones right now.


 
Indeed. A few years ago people said the same about phones screens bigger then 4".


----------



## Badgers (Mar 13, 2012)

Been seeing some HUGE billboard posters for the Note! 

Still can't afford one


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 13, 2012)

Same here in the US. It's gonna be BIG.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 13, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Same here in the US. It's gonna be BIG.


Well 5.3" - that is big but not BIG


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 13, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Been seeing some HUGE billboard posters for the Note!
> 
> Still can't afford one



How much is it?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 14, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> How much is it?


 
About £400 - £500 just for the handset 

There have been some good contract deals coming up like this one but almost all on a 24 month commitment as far as I can see.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 14, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Well 5.3" - that is big but not BIG


 
Love this photo:


----------



## editor (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm not sure if I could use a screen that big as my regular phone, but there's no way on earth I'd go back to the piddling little screen size I had on my Desire/iPhone.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 14, 2012)

editor said:


> I'm not sure if I could use a screen that big as my regular phone, but there's no way on earth I'd go back to the piddling little screen size I had on my Desire/iPhone.


 
Have you had a play with one yet? It is actually easier to hold that that picture suggests. I suppose that if I saw my HTC Desire HD about 10 years ago my response would have been the same? 

I make a LOT less calls than I used to these days, preferring email/sms/WhatsApp and my business CRM. The phone does fit pockets fine and there is always the headphone/mic option. Horses for courses but I don't want a smart phone AND a tablet so this is as close to the middle of the two you can get. 

I also have small hands


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 14, 2012)

That is a big phone. 

I find the iPhone screen perfect, it's easy to use with both one or two hands (useful for those of us that commute on packed tubes and buses) and fits nicely when you're wearing a suit. This thing above is a monster!


----------



## Kanda (Mar 14, 2012)

what sort of suite are you wearing? Hotel or bathroom?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 14, 2012)

Badgers said:


> About £400 - £500 just for the handset
> 
> There have been some good contract deals coming up like this one but almost all on a 24 month commitment as far as I can see.


 
Good price, 100 quid cheaper than an iPhone.


----------



## Ted Striker (Mar 14, 2012)

Would love to swap my Samsung S2 for one of these.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 14, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Good price, 100 quid cheaper than an iPhone.



And better (ask Ed)


----------



## Idaho (Mar 14, 2012)

I wonder if, in October, I still want one, whether it will be cheaper to buy the handset and change to a sim-only contract, or to get one as a part of an upgrade, etc.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 14, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Good price, 100 quid cheaper than an iPhone.


The downside seems to be that the monthly contract price is over £40. For that reason I'm out.


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2012)

Well, this backs up what I was saying about screen sizes:


> *Strategy Analytics: Smartphone Owners Demand Larger Displays*
> 
> Existing smartphone owners in the US and UK seek larger mobile phone displays, compared to displays on their current phone. The Strategy Analytics Wireless Device Lab report, “Smartphone Owners Want Thin Devices with Larger Displays,” found that surveyed smartphone respondents prefer device screens in the 4.0-inch to 4.5-inch range, as long as the device is also thin.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 15, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> The downside seems to be that the monthly contract price is over £40. For that reason I'm out.


 
Ah it's not free on that monthly price?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 16, 2012)

It is generally cheaper that the iphone 4S to buy outright or on contract. These things do jiggle about though.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 16, 2012)

Badgers said:


> It is generally cheaper that the iphone 4S to buy outright or on contract. These things do jiggle about though.



True although the iPhone depreciates better than any other phone so selling on later won't cost you as much.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 16, 2012)

I don't sell my old phones. I find other uses for them. My old android is now my bedside clock, alarm, and internet radio. While my new one gets left charging while plugged into the TV where it has been streaming telly or netflix the previous night.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 16, 2012)

I do, I just got £100 for my old 3GS, which is great given it cost £179 brand new 2.5 years ago. I doubt many phones that old could get that much.


----------



## MBV (Mar 21, 2012)

Free on a £20pcm contract! 

http://www.buymobilephones.net/mobi...-(24mths)-inc.-Internet/12757986?adnetwork=af


----------



## Badgers (Mar 21, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> I do, I just got £100 for my old 3GS, which is great given it cost £179 brand new 2.5 years ago. I doubt many phones that old could get that much.



I got £130 for a 16gb 3GS on eBay which helped. Need to see what the HTC Desire HD is selling for in mint condition because that could cover half the Note. Am in contract so can't take another one on.


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## editor (Mar 28, 2012)

Samsung say that they've now shipped 5 million of these things.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 28, 2012)

They were sold not shipped.


----------



## editor (Mar 28, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> They were sold not shipped.


That'll be why I was quite careful to say, "Samsung say that they've now shipped 5 million of these things."


----------



## editor (Mar 28, 2012)

Actually, they _*are*_ sales figures. 


> "The 5M figure is global channel/retail sales of Galaxy Note, rather than shipments," a Samsung rep told PCMag.com in an email.
> http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2402255,00.asp


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 28, 2012)

Yes, but where's the s3?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 28, 2012)

wtfftw said:
			
		

> Yes, but where's the s3?



Is that one of those little phones?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 28, 2012)

My Dad (who is a massive fandroid - he does it just to irritate me and have something to argue about when we meet up, I'm sure) has a Note and I had a play with it recently. It is _fucking enormous_. That is way not a phone or even a convenient phone replacement. But he pointed out that he uses it with a bluetooth hearing aid, so doesn't really care about the size as he is never holding it up to his head, which I can't really argue with.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 28, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:
			
		

> My Dad (who is a massive fandroid - he does it just to irritate me and have something to argue about when we meet up, I'm sure) has a Note and I had a play with it recently. It is fucking enormous. That is way not a phone or even a convenient phone replacement. But he pointed out that he uses it with a bluetooth hearing aid, so doesn't really care about the size as he is never holding it up to his head, which I can't really argue with.



Did you argue regardless?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 28, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Did you argue regardless?


I find the suggestion that I might not be able to come up with a topic for argument under any possible circumstance rather insulting


----------



## Badgers (Mar 28, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:
			
		

> I find the suggestion that I might not be able to come up with a topic for argument under any possible circumstance rather insulting



I think I have posted this before but I use my phone more for emails, text, music, work, texts, photos and things than a phone. Also you do get a headset and mic so it is not necessary to hold the large screen against your head often really


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 28, 2012)

People will have different priorities depending on whether or not they're heavy phone talkers. I only use my phone for talking to people on like 1% of the time. The rest is all email, web and camera and watching videos and shit. That's why I prefer larger screen phones in the main and I'm not bothered about what it feels like to my ear.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 28, 2012)

My second phone is a Samsung. It was £7 brand new and does nothing apart from calls/texts. Screen is about 1" square black and white. One charge lasts about 3 weeks  

Horses, courses and such eh


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 28, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> People will have different priorities depending on whether or not they're heavy phone talkers. I only use my phone for talking to people on like 1% of the time. The rest is all email, web and camera and watching videos and shit. That's why I prefer larger screen phones in the main and I'm not bothered about what it feels like to my ear.



I'm the same but a bigger screen like the note just feels odd....


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 28, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> People will have different priorities depending on whether or not they're heavy phone talkers. I only use my phone for talking to people on like 1% of the time. The rest is all email, web and camera and watching videos and shit. That's why I prefer larger screen phones in the main and I'm not bothered about what it feels like to my ear.


I don't even talk on the phone as much as that. But it is still fucking enormous.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 28, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> I'm the same but a bigger screen like the note just feels odd....



Size doesn't matter eh?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 29, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Size doesn't matter eh?



When it comes to phones no.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## Callum91 (Apr 3, 2012)

So, I woke up this morning to a phone call from Orange informing me that I was within the last month or so of my contract. A 5 minute browse on their website showed that I could have a Samsung Galaxy Note for £26 a month ( a quid less than I'm paying now ) if I paid £150 up front. Sold my S2 to a mate for £300, just bought the Note. The screen is gloriously big, web browsing is simply perfect on the screen, you almost never have to zoom in to read text. Now I won't be needing a tablet computer


----------



## Callum91 (Apr 4, 2012)

For some reason my phone seems to be unwilling to connect with a mobile network (it's still showing mobile signal). It was working fine for a few hours and now I can't access 3G/send SMS/make a phone call. I've messed around with flight mode/checked the IMEI number is the same/messed with APN settings/reset the phone to factory settings and nothing seems to work.


----------



## baldrick (Apr 9, 2012)

Callum91 said:


> The screen is gloriously big, web browsing is simply perfect on the screen, you almost never have to zoom in to read text. Now I won't be needing a tablet computer


i'm feeling swayed.  anyone found any good deals?  3 are doing unlimited data for £35 but it's a 2 year contract.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2012)

baldrick said:
			
		

> i'm feeling swayed.  anyone found any good deals?  3 are doing unlimited data for £35 but it's a 2 year contract.



Only just seen this. Have a read through the thread, there are some good links and stuff.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Apr 12, 2012)

baldrick said:


> i'm feeling swayed. anyone found any good deals? 3 are doing unlimited data for £35 but it's a 2 year contract.


 
Yeah, you can do way better than that, have a look through this lot for something suitable

http://www.moneysupermarket.com/mobile-phones/brands/samsung/galaxy-note/


----------



## RaverDrew (Apr 12, 2012)

baldrick said:


> i'm feeling swayed. anyone found any good deals? 3 are doing unlimited data for £35 but it's a 2 year contract.


 
Where's this ??? When I looked the other week 3 were the only one's that weren't doing the Note on contract.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2012)

I still love that line: "I could never get a Samsung. I'm creative."


----------



## baldrick (Apr 12, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Where's this ??? When I looked the other week 3 were the only one's that weren't doing the Note on contract.


not sure, i looked through _thousands_ of webpages.  perhaps i got it wrong then?  i'm fairly certain it was them though.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 12, 2012)

baldrick said:


> not sure, i looked through _thousands_ of webpages. perhaps i got it wrong then? i'm fairly certain it was them though.


 
A lot of these companies supply the handset and match it to the contract. This can be a bonus if you're getting a new contract as you often get an unlocked phone free from bloatware, but a pain if you are upgrading.


----------



## toblerone3 (Apr 12, 2012)

I like the new bigger phones but I wish they could be a bit thicker and heavier.


----------



## Onket (Apr 12, 2012)

Callum91 said:


> So, I woke up this morning to a phone call from Orange informing me that I was within the last month or so of my contract. A 5 minute browse on their website showed that I could have a Samsung Galaxy Note for £26 a month ( a quid less than I'm paying now ) if I paid £150 up front. Sold my S2 to a mate for £300, just bought the Note. The screen is gloriously big, web browsing is simply perfect on the screen, you almost never have to zoom in to read text. Now I won't be needing a tablet computer


 
Only just seen this thread.

My last phone (before I lost it) was an S2. Great phone.

On the basis of me and other raving about it, my line manager got a Galaxy Note for his last upgrade. I now want one of those next.

It doesn't even look big anymore. It's all relative, I spose.


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2012)

toblerone3 said:


> I like the new bigger phones but I wish they could be a bit thicker and heavier.


Stick a case on them. Job done.


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2012)

Onket said:


> Only just seen this thread.
> 
> My last phone (before I lost it) was an S2. Great phone.
> 
> ...


I thought the S2 was *massive* when I got the thing. Now it looks 'normal' size to me while  my HTC Desire (or an iPhone) now appears as a wee little diddy thing with a tiny screen!


----------



## Onket (Apr 12, 2012)

editor said:


> I thought the S2 was *massive* when I got the thing. Now it looks 'normal' size to me while my HTC Desire (or an iPhone) now appears as a wee little diddy thing with a tiny screen!


 
Exactly.

What's next?!

p.s. I still want your S2 when you move on to whatever you're getting next.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2012)

editor said:
			
		

> Stick a case on them. Job done.



Otterbox is the winner. Will be available on the Note soon I hear.


----------



## baldrick (Apr 12, 2012)

ExtraRefined said:


> Yeah, you can do way better than that, have a look through this lot for something suitable
> 
> http://www.moneysupermarket.com/mobile-phones/brands/samsung/galaxy-note/


thanks for this.

looks like i'll have to do a 2 year contract.  the cheapest 18 month contract is over £40 which is more than i want to pay really.  looking at the T-mobile for £26, 100 minutes, unlimited texts, 1.5gig.  i rarely go over my current 100 minutes a month so that looks like a good fit.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 16, 2012)

iPad mini rumor then?


----------



## ExtraRefined (Apr 16, 2012)

Badgers said:


> iPad mini rumor then?


 
$250? Like fuck.


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2012)

Badgers said:


> iPad mini rumor then?


We've already got a thread for Apple wild guesses and rumours, thanks.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 16, 2012)

editor said:
			
		

> We've already got a thread for Apple wild guesses and rumours, thanks.



Just wondered why they bothered?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 16, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Just wondered why they bothered?


Apparently Western tech blogs have now outsourced the production of daft iPad rumours to Chinese tech blogs  where the writers probably get just one latte a week and have to knit their own Moleskines


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 16, 2012)

ExtraRefined said:


> $250? Like fuck.



Hmmm not convinced...


----------



## Badgers (Apr 17, 2012)

16GB Sim Free (Dark Blue) £407.98 Delivered From Amazon is pretty good


----------



## 1%er (May 4, 2012)

Some people have had this phone for a few months now, any problems or found something better already?


----------



## extra dry (May 5, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> True although the iPhone depreciates better than any other phone so selling on later won't cost you as much.


 
I think having known a person who uses these Samsung products everyday, the quality and flexibility of the device is great compared to what you can do on an Iphone.

I guess they, apple, will always have a niche but they are not advancing with screen develop as quickly as Samsung.  Five years you may see collectors for iphones.


----------



## barney_pig (May 5, 2012)

my upgrade is due in november, I may get one for Christmas.


----------



## baldrick (May 6, 2012)

after prevaricating for months i finally ordered one today.

i got tempted by the SIII, cos it does look fine, but realistically i need something more tablet-y that I can use for work.  the s-pen is the major draw for me, note taking ftw.


----------



## Badgers (May 7, 2012)

http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/sam...witter&utm_medium=txt&utm_campaign=Hourly+Hot

£342.81


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 7, 2012)

Had a proper play with one of these today, have to say wasn't that impressed, nice screen but navigation didn't feel as slick as I like...


----------



## baldrick (May 7, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Had a proper play with one of these today, have to say wasn't that impressed, nice screen but navigation didn't feel as slick as I like...


is that a technical/lag issue or something about the interface you didn't like?


----------



## extra dry (May 7, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Had a proper play with one of these today, have to say wasn't that impressed, nice screen but navigation didn't feel as slick as I like...


 
It needs an upgrade, these phones and software are very tune-able if you do a little looking for downloads etc the phone gets easier to nav and script emails.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 8, 2012)

baldrick said:


> is that a technical/lag issue or something about the interface you didn't like?


 
I'd say technical, the screen didn't appear to register my swipes as well as the iPad and iPhone do. there was something a little off about it...


----------



## baldrick (May 12, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I'd say technical, the screen didn't appear to register my swipes as well as the iPad and iPhone do. there was something a little off about it...


I get what you mean. But it's not an issue for me really, a minor niggle cos it's not happened more than a few times for me.

I'm really enjoying this new bit of kit i must say.


----------



## barney_pig (May 13, 2012)

blooming htc desire died on friday, still waiting for vodafone to collect for repair, this is just making waiting till november and a nice new note all the slower.


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 14, 2012)

purves grundy said:


> Amazing to look at things like this from Burma, where there's no international satellite links, no superfast wi-fi avaliable everywhere, where getting a SIM card costs between $500 - $1500. Saw people playing with things like this when I was in neighbouring countries the other week and I was truly gobsmacked.


 

innit

saw my first in Krygystam a month or two ago


----------



## pinkmonkey (May 17, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Had a proper play with one of these today, have to say wasn't that impressed, nice screen but navigation didn't feel as slick as I like...


So did I, went into phone shop to upgrade and it was really quiet so the assistant brought me several different handsets to try.  And I ended up with a note, preferred it to the other phones on offer. Have an ipad, but I really dont want an iphone, too 'tidgy' . Anyway, I like the stylus. Lets see how I get on, anyway.


----------



## pinkmonkey (May 20, 2012)

Ok, my feedback after a couple of days use.

This is my first Android device (my old phone was a Maemo Nokia N900 and my partner and I share an ipad 2). Main reason for wanting Android was compatibility with gmail, google calendar (which I use constantly) and the ability to use Google Maps instead of Nokia piss poor Ovi maps and seldom working GPS. It is 2 1/2 years since I upgraded, so some of my comments below could be attributed to the fact that my old phone was just old an unsupported.

Good points
When I first downloaded the desktop software for my laptop and plugged the phone in, it automatically found my N900 back up folder and raped it for everything, contacts, calender and messages, even my notes. Which was nice.
Seamless integration with gmail/other Google gubbins (which you would expect tbh)
Now I'm using this device it doesn't seem massive at all. As it's thin, it fits in some of my small bags better than the N900 did. Iphones look miniscule alongside it, like a tiny phone for a weeny pixie.
Great for reading books on the tube - don't like using the ipad on the tube, can feel a bit massive, like holding a big picture frame, especially not keen to whip it out where I live.
Great screen, perfect size
Camera is good
Ability to draw and scribble notes and add maps or photos to them - this is going to be great for work, trade shows etc, I will use this lots.
Most of my favourite ipad apps are now available on Android
Am away boating atm and as is traditional, I got lost in a wood this morning when out with the dog. The gps and maps just worked, the screen was the perfect size for using for this purpose. My old phone would take 10 mins to load a map and then the gps would usually fail to work.

Bad points
The screen is not as receptive to touch as the ipad screen. I'm with KE on this one. It took me about half a dozen goes to log into Urban, because the log in button is tiny, it keeps jumping to the contact button instead. But its still easier to do that with your finger than the stylus, it just doesn't work very well with the browser.
The browser sometimes freezes.
My brother declared his S2 imposible to type on. I disagree, not an i - device but not as bad as he says either, although it's not quite as good as the ipad. I still would prefer a qwerty physical keypad on a phone, it would be faster for typing, no doubt.
For casual surfing and lounging about at home, I found myself picking up the ipad again. It's just easier to use, more responsive. There is a slight but noticeable lag when using the Galaxy Note and you sometimes find yourself 'stabbing' the screen repeatedly before you manage to hit the button you want.

To conclude. To me, IOS is looking tired as Android devices now do all kinds of groovy things, plus iphone is now looking dated as Android phones have got so thin with bigger screens, but if you want strong build quality and good touch screen technology , 'that just works', an IOS device is still much better at doing this than an  Android device.

I love the phone though. Really pleased with it. I've made the right choice for me.


----------



## 1%er (May 25, 2012)

I got one a couple of days ago, I did have a PDA2 years ago so the stylus works for me. It was $600 factory unlocked from a shop not online.

My first smart phone and I can't put it down, really useful tool.


----------



## 1%er (May 26, 2012)

Anyone upgraded their note to ice cream sandwich yet?

What about apps that you can't live without?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 26, 2012)

pinkmonkey said:


> So did I, went into phone shop to upgrade and it was really quiet so the assistant brought me several different handsets to try. And I ended up with a note, preferred it to the other phones on offer. Have an ipad, but I really dont want an iphone, too 'tidgy' . Anyway, I like the stylus. Lets see how I get on, anyway.


 
I think that's fair enough, the one thing I can't stand are these rabid fanbois who'll demand you get their preferred option. My view is it's always best to suggest people go actually experience the device and compare then make their minds up.


----------



## Debord (Jun 4, 2012)

Im on 3 just downloaded ICS by looking in the settings, software update. Haven't really played around with it yet but the browser is lightning fast in  comparison to before and there is a setting to make it easier to use the keyboard with one hand.


----------



## baldrick (Jun 5, 2012)

I can't say i've noticed the browser being any faster.  The general look of things is a bit different, but i'm yet to notice any significant changes.


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2012)

Have you installed Chrome? Best browser on any mobile platform IMO.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 5, 2012)

editor said:
			
		

> Have you installed Chrome? Best browser on any mobile platform IMO.



Damn Chrome won't install for me


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Damn Chrome won't install for me


Only works on ICS.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 5, 2012)

Ah


----------



## baldrick (Jun 5, 2012)

editor said:


> Have you installed Chrome? Best browser on any mobile platform IMO.


I haven't, i knew there was a reason i hadn't already done it but i wasn't using ics then


----------



## Cribynkle (Jun 6, 2012)

I've just got one of these delivered today and I can't get the introduction tutorial to stop playing any time I put the blinking thing down. Can anyone let me know how to get rid of it? Ta!


----------



## baldrick (Jun 6, 2012)

Wtf. i have no idea, sorry. what tutorial?


----------



## Cribynkle (Jun 6, 2012)

It's an introduction tutorial with plinky-plonky music that just keeps appearing when the phones not being used, a video comes up telling me all the features - on a loop so it just plays repeatedly. Then if I pick the phone up it goes to a tutorial screen showing me how to use the pen, the menu button's not active to disable it or anything, I can't find the video in the gallery to delete it and I've changed the screensaver so it should just show a picture when it's not being used. I've even tried turning it off and on again but it's not going away - driving me up the wall!!


----------



## baldrick (Jun 6, 2012)

I'd be tempted to take it back to where you got it from or ring customer services or something. that is definitely not right!


----------



## Cribynkle (Jun 6, 2012)

Aha! I spoke to a nice person at Samsung and a factory reset has sorted it


----------



## baldrick (Jun 6, 2012)

Excellent. How are you getting on with it?


----------



## Cribynkle (Jun 6, 2012)

It'll take a bit of getting used to but v pleased with it so far


----------



## kropotkin (Jun 14, 2012)

I think this behemoth might be the thing for me. Had a think about what I use my phone for- 95% interwebs, camera, videocamera and music. Not phoning people. This looks like it will do all that well. I'm not a hipster skinny-jean prick neither.

Questions:

1. In real-world use, how long does the battery last?
2. Is the camera any good? Quite a few reviews say it is slow- I really want to quickly be able to take it out of my pocket and snap pics/video of my kids when they do things potentially embarrassing in the future
3. Does ICS add anything to it?
4. Are there any decent note-taking apps using the pen?

That is all.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Jun 14, 2012)

1. About a day
2. Really good but I find the default settings umm a bit over the top, like someones whacked all the levels up in Photoshop, i look at some of the photos I took and think 'mushroom trip' yes it can be slow.
3. I have no idea, i think mine lready has it.
4. I never use the pen, i cant get on with it. Apart from for drawing. I use evernote accross laptop, ipad and phone, so I dunno about owt else tho. 
Love the phone, once youve got a screen this big, you wont go back, believe me.


----------



## kropotkin (Jun 15, 2012)

Cheers pinkmonkey.
I think I'm going to buy myself a present. £370 from Amazon with a Sim-only £10 Giffgaff goodybag ~30 a month over 18 months.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Jul 20, 2012)

Just another point - I have never been able to get my phone to work with Kies (Samsung desktop software).  it won't recognise my handset.  A common Win7 64 bit problem, apparently.  I have trawled the forums and tried every suggestion, but nothing. Just tried with a newer version of Kies and nothing.  I had same problem with ipad and itunes but atm that is working, Kies isn't.  Grr!


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 20, 2012)

Had a similar problem on my brothers PC. uninstall Java and kies, reboot, then reinstall the latest version of Java first, then kies.


----------



## rhod (Jul 22, 2012)

pinkmonkey said:


> Just another point - I have never been able to get my phone to work with Kies (Samsung desktop software). it won't recognise my handset. A common Win7 64 bit problem, apparently. I have trawled the forums and tried every suggestion, but nothing. Just tried with a newer version of Kies and nothing. I had same problem with ipad and itunes but atm that is working, Kies isn't. Grr!


 
My Kies worked fine for a little while, but when it stopped I couldn't be arsed trying to fix it.

AirDroid works fine, as an alternative.


----------



## editor (Sep 20, 2012)

It seems that Samsung are finding real traction with this unusual phone:
*American Airlines to deploy 17,000 Galaxy Note Devices*


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2012)

I want to be the guy who sold AA that deal


----------



## editor (Sep 20, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I want to be the guy who sold AA that deal


I bet he got high fived.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2012)

editor said:


> I bet he got high fived.


 
I bet he got high


----------



## editor (Sep 20, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I bet he got high


Five times.


----------



## Idaho (Sep 20, 2012)

I bet he got high five times, while high fiving a five time High Times journalist.


----------



## editor (Sep 20, 2012)

While riding a five wheel bike.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2012)

Listening to radio 5 and drinking Five Alive!


----------



## editor (Sep 20, 2012)

Juggling five balls.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2012)

5 pages of this?


----------



## editor (Sep 20, 2012)

You won't believe who was in the room with him at the time. Five Star Trek captains!


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 20, 2012)

and the cast of V


----------



## Idaho (Sep 20, 2012)

Who all washed their hair with VO5.


----------



## Idaho (Sep 20, 2012)

...five times.


----------



## elbows (Sep 20, 2012)

But are all five real, spot the waxwork!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2012)

5 bottles of ginger beer (one in a bowl for Timmy the dog)


----------



## editor (Sep 20, 2012)

All moving at a sprightly 5mph


----------



## elbows (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2012)

95 days till Christmas


----------



## editor (Sep 20, 2012)

And surely to round this off, here's five Galaxy Notes:


----------

